# لنتعلم صيانة التكييف والتبريد من بعضنا البعض



## رائد حمامرة (6 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

اخواني القصد والهدف من هذا الموضوع كل من وجد مشكلة في جهاز تكييف وتبريد واستطاع معرفة السبب ان يخبرنا بالمشكلة ويخبرنا بالحل 
اضافة الى من عنده مشكلة في جهاز تكييف وتبريد ولم يجد لها حلا ان يذكرها هنا عسى ان نتعاون على حلها لا سيما ويد الله مع الجماعة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رائد حمامرة (6 يوليو 2009)

المشكلة:
اخواني يوجد ثلاجة بها قصر كهربائي (شورت) والقصر يزول عند الغاء الخط الارضي(الايرث) من الثلاجة


الحل:
الخلل في الهيتر (المسخن) والذي من شانه اذابة الثلج داخل الثلاجة وتم استبداله وعادت الثلاجة تعمل كما يرام


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 يوليو 2009)

*تحديد اطراف المحرك*

المشكلة: كيف احدد اطراف المحرك الثلاثة اذ فقدت اللوحة الاسمية

الحل: موضح في الملف المرفق وهو كالاتي باستخدام جهار الاوميتر ااخذ قراءة بين الاطراف الثلاثة واعلى قراءة بين اي طرفين يكن الطرف الثالث هو المشترك c
الان ااخذ قراءة بين c والطرفين الاخرين كل على حدة وبالتالي تكن القيمة الاعلى هي ملف التقويم s واخر طرف تلقائيا هو ملف التشغيل r


----------



## حيدر اسماعيل (8 يوليو 2009)

*اعزائي واخواني المهندسين*

ثلاجتنة بس تنطفي عنها الكهرباء تفصل واتطول بفصلها شنو الحل ارجو الرد ماكو مي بارد والكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 يوليو 2009)

ا خ حيدر اسماعيل ارجو ان نكون مساهمين ولو باليسير في حل هذه المشكلة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139343.html


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 يوليو 2009)

المشكلة
اريد معلومات عن كيفية حساب طول الماسوره الشعريه (الكابلري) حيث انني اصمم وحدة تبريد لثلاجه 
وينقصني حساب قطر وطول الماسوره الشعريه 
ارجو معلومات عن كيف تحسب وعلي اي اساس يتم حساب الطول والقطر للماسوره الشعريه 


الحل
هذا البرنامج


http://www.danfoss.com/NR/rdonlyres/3511CDD1-C718-40E6-BB8D-52A57B4A28C9/0/dancapv1.exe


----------



## رائد حمامرة (9 يوليو 2009)

المشكلة
اريد دائرة التحكم لتشغيل غرفة تبريد بالتحكم المنطقي المبرمج

الحل

موجود بالمرفقات


----------



## رائد حمامرة (9 يوليو 2009)

عندي مشكلتين بمكيفين مختلفين

الأول :



وهي اني لدي مكيف جبسون جديد بارد فقط 
ولا يعمل به الفريون ( اللمبة الزرقاء لاتعمل) ، إلا إذا سحبت الوجه الأمامي وقمت بمسح أو تحريك السلك النحاسي المثبت أمام الأومنيوم ( الذي شكله كأنه ترمومتر لكنه نحاسي ) والموصول بالثرموستات (مع ملاحظة انني لا اجعل السلك يلامس الالومنيوم وآخذ حذري من هذه الناحية )

فإذا عملت هذا أصبح المكيف يبرد لكن لفترة بسيطة ثم ....

عادت حليمة لعادتها القديمة ورجعت الحرارة من جديد

----------------------------------------
المكيف الثاني
هو من نوع جبسون بارد وحار

ومشكلته في البارد فقط وهي عندما يكون على برودة عالية يبرد 100% 

لكنه عندما اضعه على المتوسط او المنخفض يطفي ولا يعمل نهائيا الا اذا وجعته على اعلى برودة

الحلول


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم المشكله الاولى هي عدم عمل الثرموستات بشكل صحيح إلا اذا قمت بمسح او تحريك البلب الخاصة به وعندما تعمل هذا ترتفع درجة حرارة الغاز الموجود أصلا في الانبوب النحاسي والبلب فيتمدد الغاز وبذلك يتم التوصيل بين طرفي الثرموستات الذي يكون مربوط على التوالي مع احد ملفات الضاغط وبذلك يتم التوصيل الكهربائي ويعمل الضاغط ويضئ الضوء الازرق الذي يدل على ان الضاغط في العمل هذا من ناحية العمل ولكن المشكلة هي في وضع الثرموستات يجب ان يكون الانبوب الشعري والبلب للثرموستات في مكانه وعدم ملامسته للمبخر وغالبا ماتكون له مكان مصنوعة من البلاستيك ومثبتة على المبخر يجب ان يكون في الوضع الصحيح ويجب ان يكون موضع يد الثرموستات على وضع يعمل به الضاغط حسب درجة حرارة المكان الموضوع به المكيف وملاحضه مهمه هي وضع المكيف في المكان المناسب الذي يضمن توزيع الهواء بشكل جيد وعدم أعاقة الهواء الذي يخرج من المكيف الهواء البارد مثل الستائر او غيرها التي بدورها تعيق حركه الهواء وترجع الهواء البارد الى المكيف ويفصل الثرموستات بهذة الحالة . وكذلك ارتفاع المكيف عن الارض يجب ان لايقل عن 75 سم 
والمهم ان تكون درجة الحرارة مناسبة داخل المكان المراد تكييفه والتي تكون من 23 م الى 25 م 
ولا اطيل عليك كلما شرحت اكثر عن المشكله كلما اجبنا بشكل اوضح وهذا الكلام ينطبق على المشكلة الثانية ايضا


وجود مشكلة في الثيرموستات بالنسبة للمكيف الأول
أما بالنسبة للمكيف الثاني فهناك أسلاك مفصولة عن مفتاح المكيف 
أما بالنسبة لتشغيل المكيف من غير ثرموستات فهو ممكن ولكنه قد يؤثر على كفاءة الكمبريسور نتيجة التشغيل المستمر دون توقف ومن الممكن أن تنخفض درجة الحرارة كثيرا" وبالتالي تكوين الثلج على سطح المبخر.
أما بالنسبة لنقص الفريون نتيجة التشغيل المستمر فليس صحيحا" إلا إذا حدث تهريب أو حدثت مشكلة للكمبريسور مما يؤدي الى إختلاط الغاز بزيت التبريد.
نصيحتي أن تصلح الثرموستات وتغلق باب الغرفة وتحافظ على درجة 23 - 25 مئوية



مــــــنـ تدى ـــــ هندسة التكييف والتبريد ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـقول


----------



## فنى فلسطينى (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكلة فنية وقمت بحلها وهى 

ثلاجة نوفروست 
تايمر شغال + هيتر شغال + الديفروست ( طبة السخان شغالة ) + لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى الغاز كاسى ثلج + لا يوجد اى مشكلة بالضاغط + لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى الرديتر او الفريزر اى المبخر + كل الثلاجة شغالة ولا يوجد اى اعراض تثبت مكان العطل قمت بفحص شامل + لا يوجد تجميد ؟

انا حليت المشكلة لكن اريد جواب منكم


----------



## zakariabenk (10 يوليو 2009)

عندي مشكل في مكيف الهواء بيصب تلج ومي من جهاز لفي داخل بيت 
شكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (10 يوليو 2009)

فنى فلسطينى قال:


> مشكلة فنية وقمت بحلها وهى
> 
> ثلاجة نوفروست
> تايمر شغال + هيتر شغال + الديفروست ( طبة السخان شغالة ) + لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى الغاز كاسى ثلج + لا يوجد اى مشكلة بالضاغط + لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى الرديتر او الفريزر اى المبخر + كل الثلاجة شغالة ولا يوجد اى اعراض تثبت مكان العطل قمت بفحص شامل + لا يوجد تجميد ؟
> ...




المشكلة هي عدم ذكرك للمشكلة


----------



## فنى فلسطينى (10 يوليو 2009)

*ابو محمد*



zakariabenk قال:


> عندي مشكل في مكيف الهواء بيصب تلج ومي من جهاز لفي داخل بيت
> شكرا


 
اخى العزيز عليك تنظيف مجارى المياه وانبوب المياه والتاكد من فصل وتشغيل المكيف بصورة صحية ومنظمة


----------



## فنى فلسطينى (10 يوليو 2009)

*ابو محمد*



رائد حمامرة قال:


> المشكلة هي عدم ذكرك للمشكلة


 
اخى رائد سؤالى كل شىء شغال ولا يوجد تجميد وعندك الحل بحييك


----------



## اشرف 66 (10 يوليو 2009)

فنى فلسطينى

الموضوع هنا ذكر المشكله و ذكر الحل ايضااا

و سوف اجاوبك ع سؤالك

ما فى تكثيف كافى او درجه حرارة المكان حارة جدا التى بها الثلاجه

و عليك تنظيف المكثف من الغبااار

شكرا لك فنى فلسطينى و اتمنى ان تذكر المشكله و تذكر الحل كمان يفعل الاخ رائد

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## رائد حمامرة (11 يوليو 2009)

*هذه اجابة فني قلسطيني*



فنى فلسطينى قال:


> مشكلة فنية وقمت بحلها وهى
> 
> ثلاجة نوفروست
> تايمر شغال + هيتر شغال + الديفروست ( طبة السخان شغالة ) + لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى الغاز كاسى ثلج + لا يوجد اى مشكلة بالضاغط + لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى الرديتر او الفريزر اى المبخر + كل الثلاجة شغالة ولا يوجد اى اعراض تثبت مكان العطل قمت بفحص شامل + لا يوجد تجميد ؟
> ...



لقد قمت بفحص درجة حرارة المطبخ رايتها عالية جدا 
وبدائيا وضعت مروحة للفحص فقط ولتثبيت تشخيصى 
رايت ان قوة التبريد اختلفت بسرعة 
لاحظت ان الضاغط تغير صوته للافضل 
نزلت سخونة مواسير المكثف حين وضعت المروحة للفحص 

الحل 
يجب وضع الثلاجة فى مكان بارد افضل من مكانها الذى به درجة حرارة عالية 
لان ارتفاع الحرارة يقوم بالضغط على بستون الضاغط ويسبب ضعف فى دورة التبريد
لهذا لن تجمد الثلاجة 

لعلمك هذا الامر وملاحظة هامة يحصل فقط فى اشهر الصيف 7-8-9 
لو اعاد صاحب المنزل ثلاجته فى فصل الشتاء تعود وتجمد بمكانها الاصلى 
والدليل انك لو سالت صاحب الثلاجة يبلغك انه بدا يعانى منذ بداية فصل الصيف

ممممممممممممممم ششششششششش ككككككككككككككككك ووووووووو رررررررررر
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ فني فلسطيني ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

الاجابة منقولة عن فنى فلسطينى كما نشكر تعاونه وطريقة طرحة لمشاكل الصيانة وكرمه وعطاءه في اظهاره للمعلومة بكل سخاء ونفس طيبة


----------



## فنى فلسطينى (11 يوليو 2009)

*حل لمشكلة الفصل*



حيدر اسماعيل قال:


> ثلاجتنة بس تنطفي عنها الكهرباء تفصل واتطول بفصلها شنو الحل ارجو الرد ماكو مي بارد والكم جزيل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم 

اخى العزيز نوع ثلاجتك نوفروست واعراضها ان الثلاجة لا يسمع لها صوت ولتاكيد التشخيص ممكن تشتغل لكن ان فصلت بعد 6 ساعات 
طرق الحل 
قم بلف التايمر الذى يتحكم بالثلاجة فى حال الفصل ان قامت الثلاجة بالاقلاع عليك تغيير منظم التايمر فقط وشكرا 
جمال مطر شمال غزة 
مهندس


----------



## فنى فلسطينى (11 يوليو 2009)

اخى اوعليك فحص التيرموستات ان تطلب الامر لترى الفحص من التايمر او التيرموستات


----------



## رائد حمامرة (11 يوليو 2009)

ما السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثمن فاتورة الكهرباء يتضاعف في الفترة او المدة التي اشغل بها الثلاجة المنزلية

كيف اعرف ان شحنة الفريون للمكيف (اي نوع مكيف) كانت كافية ام لا
وهل هناك علامات وظواهر عامة للمكيفات تدل ان شحنة الفريون كافية


----------



## رائد حمامرة (12 يوليو 2009)

المشكلة

بعض مواسير دائرة التبريد محاطة بالثلج

الحل

يوجد ترسب لوسيط التبريد
خلل في عمل الفلتر او الانبوبة الشعرية


----------



## رائد حمامرة (14 يوليو 2009)

المشكلة
كيفية معرفة كمية الزيت الموجود داخل ضاغط وكيفية معرفة الكمية المطلوبة وكيفية شحنها للضاغط


----------



## اشرف 66 (15 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعضااء

ثلاجه من نوع شارب المشكله وقوف تام بالزمن القصير اى وقت تشغيل السخان

و لم تعد تشتغل تانى الا اذا لفيت قرص التايمر للزمنالطويل اى زمن التبريد

تم تغير التايمر بنفس الاصلى و بعد 24 ساعه نفس المشكله

وقوف تاام 

الان ملف التايمر 1 و 3 التايمر بيلف ميه ميه اثنااء الزمن الطويل اى زمن التبريد عند وقوفه لفترة التسخين يوقف وقوف تام و لهذا الثلاجه لا تشتغل من تلقااء نفسها كما هو 

المشكله 

لو اشتغلت الثلاجه مده ال 6 ساعات اى الزمن الطويل و عند وصولها للزمن القصير زمن التسخين تقف وقف تام و لمده اياام و اسابيع

يوجد داخل الفريزر فيوز عاكس تم للتجربه عمل كبرىبين طرفين الكهرب النتيجه التايمر ساكت

تم عمل كبرى ع الثرمستات العاكس للتجربه النتيجه ملف التايمر ما بشتغل

تم عمل كبرى للترمستات العادى النتيجه عدم وصول كهرب للتايمر سكوت تاام

ما هى حل المشكله باعتقادكم لثلاجه من نوع شارب


----------



## alaa elzeiny (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي رائد عني سؤال كيف يتم تشغيل موتور الثلاجه بدون ريلي او افرلود بطرفين كهرباء فقط وشكرا


----------



## اديب اديب (16 يوليو 2009)

كيف يقدر حجم الزيت بضاغط الثلاجة وكيف يبدل وفي اي الحالات نلجا لتبديله


----------



## رائد حمامرة (16 يوليو 2009)

بعد ان تقوم بتحديد اطراف موتور الثلاجة توصل خطي الكهرباء مباشرة مع طرف التشغيل وطرف المشترك وعند وضعك الفيشة في ابريز الكهرباء تعمل شورت بين طرفي التشغيل والتقويم بمفك يكون معزول جيدا من المقبض ولمده لا تزيد عن ثلاث ثواني وهكذا يدور المحرك دون ريليه 

اما بالنسبة للاوفرلود اخي الكريم فهو لا يستخدم كنفس وظيفة الريليه وانما هو حمايه للمحرك اذا زادت درجة حراته كثيرة لاسباب معينه



انا مستعد لاي استفسار استطيع ان اجيب عنه


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 يوليو 2009)

alaa elzeiny قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي alaa elzeiny عني سؤال كيف يتم تشغيل موتور الثلاجه بدون ريلي او افرلود بطرفين كهرباء فقط وشكرا





بعد ان تقوم بتحديد اطراف موتور الثلاجة توصل خطي الكهرباء مباشرة مع طرف التشغيل وطرف المشترك وعند وضعك الفيشة في ابريز الكهرباء تعمل شورت بين طرفي التشغيل والتقويم بمفك يكون معزول جيدا من المقبض ولمده لا تزيد عن ثلاث ثواني وهكذا يدور المحرك دون ريليه 

كما يوجد بالمرفقات صورة توضح عمل ذلك

اما بالنسبة للاوفرلود اخي الكريم فهو لا يستخدم كنفس وظيفة الريليه وانما هو حمايه للمحرك اذا زادت درجة حراته كثيرة لاسباب معينه



انا مستعد لاي استفسار استطيع ان اجيب عنه


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
دا موضوع حلو كمان فى صيانة التكييف 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143895.html
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 يوليو 2009)

fadisam قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> هل يمكن استعمال الكمبرسور الخاص بالثلاجة لاستخدامه في جهاز التكييف؟
> لماذا لا تصل البرودة في المكييف لتلك التي في الثلاجة مع العلم أننا نستخدم نفس الغاز وبنفس الضغوط؟
> وشكرا​





اخي الكريم بالنسبة لاختيار الكمبرسور لاي دائرة سواء كانت تكييف او تبريد بعد حساب الاحمال الحرارية المراد تبريدها او تكييفها يتم تحديد قدرة الكمبرسور وبالتالي تحديدة واختيارة ومن هنا الكمبرسور له علاقة مع الحمل المراد تبريده او تكييفة

وكذلك عند حساب الاحمال نحدد درجة الحرارة التي تعمل فيها دائرة التبريد او التكييف لذا درجات الحرارة يتم تحديدها او اختيارها قبل اختيار الكمبرسور من قبل المصمم

ارجو ان اكون ساهمت بتقديم ايسر اليسير لك اخي fadisam


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 يوليو 2009)

امير بدر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لدى مشكلة فى تكييف السيارة وأرجو من مهندسينا الافاضل افادتى بهذا الامر
> المشكلة هى عند تشغيل التكييف على البارد فان الهواء الصادر من المكيف ساخن علما بأن المكيف لدى ديجيتال بارد وساخن فذهبت الى أحد الفنيين فقال لى أن صنبور ( حنفية ) الساخن تعمل باستمرار ويجب الغائها فلم أثق بكلامة وانصرفت فدلونى ما هى المشكله بالضبط وما حلها ؟:87:




دورة التكييف تحتاج شحنة فريون


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 يوليو 2009)

كما اعلم اخي العزيز انه لا يوجد بالصيانة اصلاح يدعى الغي شيئ حتى تصلح شيء


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 يوليو 2009)

eng.salem790 قال:


> يا جماعه لو حد عندو برنامج لعمل تصميم لل evaporator يا ريت يحوته و شكرا




بعد اذن زملائي بالمشروع ...
تم ارفاق معادلات لتصميم المبخر ومكونات اخرى لدائرة التبريد في ملف اوفيس 2007

the password

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد


----------



## zanitty (18 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك يا رائد 
اتمنى انضمام عمالقه الصيانه زيكو تكييف و ابراهيم قشانه و عمل هذا الموضوع كمرجع للصيانه


----------



## اشرف 66 (18 يوليو 2009)

ثلاجه شارب
ا
يبدو مشكلتى التى وضعتها هنا جديرة بالنقاااش 

اعزائى 

حلها بسيط جدا قمت بعمل شبكه كهربااء كامله من الالف الى اليااء و هى الان بحاله جيدة جدا

السؤال هنا الذى يطرح نفسه

قبل عمل شبكه كهرب كامله وجدت عدم وجود نل لدورة القصيرة اى دورة التسخين

السسسسسسسسسؤال المهم

لم بدورة التسخين يقف دوران ملف التايمر

و بدورة التبريد يشتغل عادى ؟


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا رائد
> اتمنى انضمام عمالقه الصيانه زيكو تكييف و ابراهيم قشانه و عمل هذا الموضوع كمرجع للصيانه



تحية طيبة اخي zanitty

بصراحة لقد تعلمنا منكم كيف ان نكون اعضاء ممتميزين بالعطاء والتفاني بتقديم اي خدمة لاخواننا الاعزاء وانا لوحدي لا اساوي شيء لهذا اشكر الاخويين الكريمين

فني فلسطين و اشرف 66

فهما وبكل فخر من جعلا هذا الرضيع يمشي على قدميه وباذن الله اخي zanitty ان يتحقق املك ويصبح هذا الموضوع مرجع للصيانة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يوليو 2009)

اشرف 66 قال:


> ثلاجه شارب
> ا
> يبدو مشكلتى التى وضعتها هنا جديرة بالنقاااش
> 
> ...




اخ اشرف66 انت تقصد ان الخلل لم يكن بالتايمر بتاتا وان كان هذا الفهم صحيحا فلا شك ان الخلل كان وجود قصر بسبب السخان


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يوليو 2009)

بل الغويل سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم سعيد من الجزائر تقني في التبريد عندي صاغط يعمل لكن عند تشغيله يشتغل 15 دقيدة لكن عندما يسخن الضاغط يتوقف وبعد عدة دقائلق يشتغل لكن لمدة 1دقيقة ومن ثم يتوقف ساعدوني اعانكم الله وشكرا




الفصل هنا يحدث من خلال الاوفرلود حيث انه جهاز حراري يتاثر بالحرارة والسخونة الزائدة يؤدي الى فتح دائرة كهربائية مغلقة وبالتالي توقيفها عن العمل 
لذلك الخلل عندك بالتحديد هو سخونة زائدة بالمحرك لعدة اسباب منها شحنةالفريون زائدة لدائرة التبريد او نقصان في زيت الضاغط


----------



## zanitty (19 يوليو 2009)

عاوز حد يقول لى ايه الفرق بين الكومبريسور الروتارى و الريسيبروكاتنج 
ايهما افضل و لماذا و نظريه العمل ان امكن


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 يوليو 2009)

QUOTE=alaa elzeiny;1173471]اريد معلومات عن كيفية حساب طول الماسوره الشعريه (الكابلري) حيث انني اصمم وحدة تبريد لثلاجه 
وينقصني حساب قطر وطول الماسوره الشعريه 
ارجو معلومات عن كيف تحسب وعلي اي اساس يتم حساب الطول والقطر للماسوره الشعريه 
بالتفصيل لو سمحتم اعلم ان هناك جداول لهذا الشان لو متاحه ياريت احصل عليها ضروري وكيفية الاستعانه بها وشكرا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,[/QUOTE]



حساب الكابلري
h = 2 σ cosθ / (ρ g r) (1)

where

h = height of liquid (ft, m)

σ = surface tension (lb/ft, N/m)

θ = contact angle

ρ = density of liquid (lb/ft3, kg/m3)

g = acceleration due to gravity (32.174 ft/s2, 9.81 m/s2)

r = radius of tube (ft, m)

او حسب البرنامج 

http://www.danfoss.com/NR/rdonlyres/3511CDD1-C718-40E6-BB8D-52A57B4A28C9/0/dancapv1.exe


----------



## اشرف 66 (21 يوليو 2009)

حساب الكابلري
h = 2 σ cosθ / (ρ g r) (1)

where

h = height of liquid (ft, m)

σ = surface tension (lb/ft, N/m)

θ = contact angle

ρ = density of liquid (lb/ft3, kg/m3)

g = acceleration due to gravity (32.174 ft/s2, 9.81 m/s2)

r = radius of tube (ft, m)

اخى مش مفهوم اشى منو يا ريت توضح اكتر
المفرووض يكون جدول قوة الماتور و نوعه و الانبوب الشعرى تبعه
و لو كان تبريد او تجميد

عزيزيى سائل السؤال

ارجومنك ان توضح قوة الماتور و كم درجه الحرارة التى تريدها بالثلاجة

شكر الكم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (23 يوليو 2009)

*الانبوب الشعري*

بالمرفقات يوجد جدول لتحديد طول وقطرالانبوبة الشعرية(الكابليري تيوب) حسب ما طلب الاخوة الكرام


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

*اقلاع الضاغط*

المشكلة عدم اقلاع الضاغط :
قمت بفحص الجهد الكهربائي وتبين أنه ضمن الحد المسموح به 
فحصت المكثف الكهربائي وتبين أنه معطل وقمت بتبديله ولم يقلع الضاغط
قمت بإعطائه نبضة إقلاع عن طريق الوصل اللحظي لمكثف آخر مع المكثف الأساسي فتم دوران الضاغط
:63:


----------



## رائد حمامرة (23 يوليو 2009)

بالفيديو شرح عن مكيف السيارة والمكيفات الاخرى وطرق شحنها بالفريون

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqNR...&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (26 يوليو 2009)

كلام جكيل وكلام معقول مقدرش ا قول حاجة عنه ............ :63:


----------



## moodah (26 يوليو 2009)

ما هو كلمه السر للملف للتصميم المبخر


----------



## ALAAMOH (26 يوليو 2009)

ااخى رائد ماقدمتموة اكثر من رائع بس لية ما تحاولش وضع فيديو عن شحن المكيف او الثلاجة تقوم انت او بعض الاخوة الافاضل بتصويرة حتى تعم الفائدة جعل اللة هزا الجهد في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م محمد ثروت (26 يوليو 2009)

هل المروحة شغالة
او الباب فية مشكلة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 يوليو 2009)

moodah قال:


> ما هو كلمه السر للملف للتصميم المبخر






كلمة السر هي 

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد


----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 يوليو 2009)

ALAAMOH قال:


> ااخى رائد ماقدمتموة اكثر من رائع بس لية ما تحاولش وضع فيديو عن شحن المكيف او الثلاجة تقوم انت او بعض الاخوة الافاضل بتصويرة حتى تعم الفائدة جعل اللة هزا الجهد في ميزان حسناتكم




اخي الكريم قد حاولت مطالبة الاعضاء بتوحيد ملف خاص للصيانة ولكن ليس هناك اي استجابة وان ما طلب هو حقا موجود على هذا الملتقى ولكن لعدم وجود ملف او موضوع خاص للصيانة قد يجعلك تقول ما تقول ولك الان اخي ملف شحن الثلاجة من موضوع...... فقط في ملتقى المهندسين العرب (أعمال الصيانة مصورة) ولك الرابط وما عليك سوى التحميل والمشاهدة

http://mihd.net/mtuvpb


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 يوليو 2009)

*ليش خجلان*



رزق نصر قال:


> القصة انى اعمل فى الثلاجات وزهبت لثلاجة كان العيب




اخي الكريم لا حياء في *العلم* اطرح ما تريد وان شاء الله تلقى ما تريد


----------



## ALAAMOH (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور على التعقيب اخي الفاضل


----------



## رائد حمامرة (28 يوليو 2009)

*الغسالة الفول أتوماتيك*

كيف تعمل الغسالة الفول أتوماتيك
بعد وضع الغسيل داخل حلة الغسالة المتحركة , وغلق باب الغسالة جيداً, توضع كمية المسحوق المناسبة داخل درج توزيع المسحوق ثم يضبط أكرة التايمر لأختيار البرنامج المناسب. ويتم الضغط على مفتاح تشغيل/ إيقاف لبدأ عملية الغسيل.
ولا يتم بدأ عملية التشغيل إلا بعد أن يصل التيار الكهربى إلى مفتاح الباب الذى يقوم بتأمين غلق الباب وعدم السماح بأن يتم فتحه أثناء عملية الغسيل.وبالتالى يتم بدأ عملية التشغيل حيث يصل التيار الكهربى إلى طرفى صمام دخول المياه فيسمح بمرور المياه داخل الغسالة مارا بدرج توزيع المسحوق فينزل الماء ممتزجا بالصابون داخل الغسالة حتى يصل إلى منسوب مياه مناسب داخلها ويحدد هذا المنسوب مفتاح مستوىالمياه الذى يقوم بفصل التيارالكهربى عن صمام دخول المياه فيمنع مرور المياه, وفى نفس الوقت يصل التيارالكهربى إلى التايمر الذى يقوم بأرسال تيار كهربى لكل جهاز داخل الغسالة ليقوم بعمليته فى الوقت الصحيح والمدة الصحيحة فلا يحدث تداخل فى نظام تشغيل كل جهاز.
فمثلا يقوم التايمر بتوصيل التيار الكهربى إلى المحرك الرئيسى فيدورالمحرك بسرعة بطيئة فى أتجاه معين لمدة حوالى 30 ثانية, ويفصل التايمر عنه التيار الكهربى فيقف زمن بسيط , ثم يعاود التايمر توصيل التيارالكهربى ولكن بالطريقة العكسية لملفات المحرك وعلى نفس السرعة فيدورالمحرك فى الأتجاه المعاكس ثم يقف وهكذا لمدة يحددها التايمر, وبالدوران فى الاتجاهين تتقلب الملابس ويحدث بينهما احتكاك فيزيد من سهولة التنظيف.
كما يمكن أن يقوم التايمر بتوصيل التيار الكهربى إلى السخان أثناء مدة التقليب فيعمل السخان على رفع درجة حرارة المياه تبعاً للدرجة المطلوبة من قرص أختيار درجة الحرارة ويفصل بواسطة الترموستات , ويمكن إلغاء هذه الخاصية بالضغط على مفتاح الغسيل على البارد.
وبعد ذلك وبواسطة التايمر أيضاً يصل التيارالكهربى إلى محرك طلمبة الطرد فتطرد الماء الموجود بالغسالة إلى الخارج من خلال خرطوم الصرف ثم يصل التيارالكهربى مرة أخرى إلى صمام دخول المياه ليدخل ماء نظيف ويدور المحرك مدة أخرى فى الأتجاهين بالسرعة البطيئة وتتكرر هذه العمليه أكثر من ثلاث مرات وتكون بمثابة عملية شطف للملابس من بقايا رغاوى الصابون ويمكن تحديد هذه العملية بالضغط على مفتاح نصف تحميل لتقليل استهلاك المياه فى دورة الشطف.
وفى المرحلة الأخيرة من عملية الغسيل تدخل المياه من صمام دخول المياه ويتم شطف الغسيل مرة أخرى وتصفى المياه بواسطة طلمبة الطرد , ثم يقوم التايمر بتوصيل التيارالكهربى إلى السرعة العالية بالمحرك الرئيسى لتقوم الغسالة بعملية الطرد المركزى, وأثناء الدوران تنثر المياه المتبقية بالملابس لتمتصها الطلمبة حتى تتوقف الغسالة بعد مدة معينة, ولا يتم فتح باب الغسالة إلا بعد مرور دقيقتين من زمن توقف الغسالة حتى يعود مفتاح الباب إلى وضعه الطبيعى قبل عملية الغسيل.

كيفية الاستخدام الصحيح للغسالة الأوتوماتيك 
1) التأكد من تثبيت الغسالة على الأرض فى وضع متزن غير مائل .
2) التأكد من توصيلات السباكة الخاصة بتغذية الماء للغسالة .
3) تأكد من وضع خرطوم الصرف طبقاً للمواصفات الموجودة بكتالوج الغسالة .
4) يجب استخدام مواد منظفة خاصة بالغسالة الأوتوماتيك ولا يستخدم مسحوق غسالة عادية . ووضع كمية مناسبة فى خانة المسحوق تبعاً للبرنامج المختار ولا تكثر الكمية أو تقللها ففى الحالتين سيخرج الغسيل نظافته أقل مما يجب .
5) وضع كمية ملابس مناسبة بحيث يوجد فراغ كاف بين الملابس وجسم الحلة من أعلى حتى يتمكن الغسيل من التقليب بين بعضه . وفى نفس الوقت يجب ان تصنف انواع الملابس قبل وضعها بحيث لا تضع ملابس صوفية مع ملابس قطنية او ملابس بيضاء مع ملابس ملونة واختر البرنامج المناسب لهذه الملابس لأن اختيار برنامج غير مناسب لنوعية الملابس ودرجة اتساخها يؤدى إلى عدم نظافة الملابس كما يجب , ولا تنسى التـكد من عدم وجود قطعة معدنية او أى أشياء أخرى داخل جيوب الملابس .
6) فى حالة حدوث طارئ وتوقفت الغسالة لأى سبب من الأسباب افصل أولاً التيار الكهربى عن الغسالة , واغلق أيضاً الحنفية المتصلة بها وقبل فتح الباب اخفض خرطوم الصرف على الأرض تفرغ الماء قبل فتح الباب .
7) يفضل بعد انتهاء الغسالة من برنامجها فصل الكهرباء عنها , وقطع الماء المغذى لها , واترك الباب مفتوحاً مدة حتى لا تتكون رائحة غير طبيعية داخل حلة الغسالة .
8) يستحسن تنظيف الفلتر بعد كل دورة غسيل .
9) من الممكن تشغيل الغسالة بدون ملابس أو صابون دورة كل أربعة أشهر تقؤيباً لتنظيف الخراطيم والأجزاء الداخلية للغسالة المتراكم بها بقايا الأوساخ .
10) يفضل وضع القطع الصغيرة من الملابس مثل الشرابات أو المناديل داخل كيس شبكة حتى لا تنزلق بين الحلتين .


التشغيل 

الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
- عدم وجود تيار كهربائي وفي هذة الحالة يجب أن تتأكد أولاً من المصدر إذا كان بريزة أو مفتاح .وبواسطة الفولتميتر أو اي لمبة 220 فولت أختبر خرج البريزة أو المفتاح إذا لم يتحرك مؤشر الفولتميتر فالعطل خارج الغسالة . أما إذا تحرك مؤشر الجهاز أو أضأت اللمبة .أفتح الغطاء العلوي للغسالة وأختبر وجود تيار على طرفي روزتة الدخول. إذا لم يتحرك مؤشر الجهاز في هذة الحالة فمعنى ذلك أنه يوجد فصل في الفيشة أو في كابل توصيل الغسالة. الغسالة لا تبدأ اى برنامج ولمبة البيان لا تضئ
- مفتاح التشغيل تالف .فيجب قياس التيار به مرة عند مصدر الدخول وأخرى بعد الخروج فإذا كان المؤشر يتحرك على طرفي الدخول ولا يتحرك على طرفي الخروج يجب تغيير المفتاح وفي بعض الحالات يكون مفتاح التشغيل مدمج مع التايمر فتأكد من وضع التايمر مع بداية برنامج معين وتأكد من شد الاكرة للخارج .ونقاط التلامس الخاصة بالتشغيل أو الايقاف إذا كانت داخل التايمر تكون أول نقطة تلامس من ناحية أكرة التايمر 
-عدم غلق باب الغسالة جيداًأو مفتاح الباب تالف ومن الممكن عمل كوبري بين طرفيه أو إذا كان بمسخن فيجب أن تتأكد من أن الكوبري بين الطرف L والطرف C (أنظر أعطال مفتاح الباب) 
- عدم غلق درج الصابون جيداً (في بعض الموديلات) .	
- الباب غير مغلق جيداً أو مفتاح الباب تالف ( فى الدائرة التى بها لمبة البيان متصلة قبل المفتاح)	لمبة البيان مضيئة ولكن الغسالة لا تبدأ اى برنامج
- طرف النيوترال مفصول وفى هذه الحالة من الممكن أن تضئ لمبة البيان اضاءة ضعيفة , ولكن لا يوجد فرق جهد وبالتالى لم تبدأ اى برنامج	
- عدم غلق درج الصابون جيداً (في بعض الموديلات) .	
- عدم وجود ماء بالمصدر أو الحنفية مغلقة .	الغسالة لا تسحب الماء ولكن عند تحريك أكرة التايمر باليد تبدأ برنامج آخر كالعصر او تشغيل طلمبة الطرد 
- فلتر خرطوم الدخول أو فلتر الصمام مسدود تماماً .	
- مصد الماء ضعيف جداً .	
- الصمام لا يعمل وفى هذه الحال من الممكن أن يكون الصمام تالف أو لا يصلة تيار فتأكد أولاً من وصول التيار على طرفى الصمام عند بداية اى برنامج غسيل وذلك وضع طرفين لمبة أو فولتوميتر على طرفى الصمام وتوصيل التيار للغسالة فإذا لم يتحرك مؤشر الجهاز او لا تضئ اللمبة فى هذه الحالة يكون هناك فصل لدائرة الصمام , فتأكد من نقطة تلامس مفتاح الضغط الطلقة (11-12) إذا كان به فصل يجب تغيير مفتاح الضغط , وإذا كانت موصلة فاحتمال تلف فى نقطة تلامس التايمر الخاصة بالصمام وفى هذه الحالة يجب مراجعة الدائرة .	
- أما إذا أضاءت الللمبة أو تحرك مؤشر الفولتميتر فمعنى ذلك أن الدائرة سليمة والصمام هو الذى به العطل ويمكن اختبار الصمام بواسطة الآوميتر بعد فصل أطرافة ويجب أن يعطى قيمة مقاومة فى حدود 3000 أوم فى المتوسط إذا كان الصمام يعمل على 220 فولت , فإذا لم يعطى قراءة فمعنى ذلك ان ملف الصمام به فصل ويجب تغييره بآخر .	
- وجود شوائب بفلترالخرطوم اوالصمام0 الغسالة تعمل جيداً ولكن تاخذ وقت طويل حتى يصل مستوى الماء إلى المنسوب المطلوب وبالتالى يطول زمن انتهاء البرنامج 
- ضغط ماءالمصدرضعيف أوالحنفيةغير مفتوحة عن آخرها0	
- بعض الثقوب الموجودة فى سقف درج الصابون بها سدد وفىهذه الحالة يجب فك الجزء الثابت للدرج وتنظيف فتحاته جيداْ وهذا يحدث قليلاْ خاصةْفى حالة استعمال صابون له رغوة كبيرة0	
- فىهذه الحالة يجب أن تعلم أولاْ إذا كانت الغسالة تحتوى على أكثر من صمام أو أن الغسالة بهاصمام واحد ورشاش0	الماء ينزل فوق خانة أخرى غير الطلوبة
- فى حالة ماإذا كانت الغسالة تعمل بأكثر من صمام فمعنى ذلك أن خرج كل صمام واصلغلى خانة معينة فإذا بدلت الخراطيم الخارجة من كلصمام إلى الخانات سيحدث ذلك العطل0	
- احتمال أن يكون قد عبث احد بأطراف السلك الموصلة إلى الصمامات وبدل أطراف صمام مكان آخر0	
- أما إذا كانت الغسالة تحتوى على صمام واحد ورشاش فيجب إعادة ضبط وضع ذراع الرشاش0	
- خرطوم الطرد فى مستوى منخفض .	الغسالة تفرغ الماء دون دوران طلمبة الطرد وبالتالى تستمر فى سحب الماء ؟
- عدم احكام ربط الخراطيم الواصلة من الحوض الثابت الى بعض اجزاء الغسالة .	
- ضغط الماء ضعيف.	تبقى كمية من الماء فى خانة الزهرة بعد انتهاء البرنامج
- تنظيف الدرج والماص ( انظر درج الصابون ).	
- ضغط الماء ضعيف .تنظيف فلتر الصمام اذاكان ضغط المصدر قوى .	تبقى كمية من مسحوق الصابون داخل الدرج بعد انتهاء البرنامج , وبالتالى يخرج البغسيل غير نظيف
- رجلاش الرشاش غير مضبوط وبالتالى ينزل الماء فوق جزء من خانة وجزء من خانة اخرى.	
- جوان الصمام تالف .	الماء يدخل الغسالة وهى غير متصلة بالتيار
- المسئول الاول عن تحديد كمية الماء داخل الغسالة هو مفتاح الضغط , فاذا كان الماء يصل الى مستوى اعلى فاحتمال وجود تنفيس بسيط فى خرطوم مفتاح الضغط وعادة يكون نتيجة عدم ربط الخرطوم جيدا بواسطة الكولية المخصص له. فاذا تم ربط الخرطوم جيدا وحدث نفس اتلعطل فمن الممكن تقصير الخرطوم وتعليق مفتاح الضغط فى مكان اقل ارتفاعا . الغسالة تمتلىء بالماء الى مستوى اقل او اعلى من المطلوب وبالتالى يخرج الغسيل غير نظيف
- واذا استكمر العطل يجب تغيير مفتاح الضغط بآخر	
- اما اذا كانت الغسالة تمتلىء بمستوى ماء اقل من المطلوب فيوجد مسامير رجلاش س بمفتاح الضغط فيمكن ضبطها الى حد ما ولكن يفضل تغييره بأخر .	
- النقاط بملامس التايمر الخاصة بالتشغيل والايقاف تالفة او لاصقة .	الغسالة لا تفصل بعد انتتهاء البرنامج وتعيد البرنامج اوتوماتيكيا مرة اخرى 
- تلف الكامة الخاصة بهذه النقاط .	
- المسئول الاول عن تفريغ الماء هو طلمبة الطرد , فاذا كان لا يصل تيار الى محرك الطلمبة ويمكن اختبار ذلك بوضع طجرفى الفولتميتر على طرفى محرك الطلمبة وتشغيل الغسالة لوضع الطرد , فاذا لم يتحرك المؤشر فيجب مراجعة الدائرة. الغسالة لا تفرغ الماء وتكل البرنامج بنفس الماء المتسخ
- اما اذا كان يصل تيار ومحرك الطلمبة لا يبدا الدوران ولا يحدث اى صوت فى هذه الحالة من الممكن ان يكون الاوفرلود الملامس لملف محرك الطلمبة مفصولا ويمكن اختباره بواسطة الاوميتر واذا كان مفصولا من الممكن توصيل طرفيه معا ( فى هذه الحالة لن توجد وسيلة حماية للملف فاذا حدث وارتفعت حرارته سيحترق) ولكن اذا كان يوجد فصل بالملف فيحتاج الى اعادة لفه ( انظر طلمبة الطرد) او تغيير الطلمبة .	
- احتمال تلف الجلب ( يجب تغيير المحرك) .	اذا كان المحرك يحدث صوتا ولا يبدا دورانه 

- وجود شيىء يعوق دوران ريشة الطلمبة( فك الطلمبة وتنظيفها) .	
- ملف محرك الطلمبة محترق( اعادة لفه او تغيره ).	
- فى الطلمبات التى تحتوى على عضو متحرك مغناطيس طبيعى ( الفوريرة) احتمال ضعف المغناطيس ( انظر جزء طلمبة الطرد) .	
- ريشة الطلمبة بها كسر . اذا كان المحرك يدور ولا يحدث طرد 

- ريشة الطلمبة محلولة ( لا تدورمع اكس المحرك ) .	
- خفس شديد فى خرطوم الصرف .	
- خفس او انحناء خرطوم الصرف او ارتفاعه اكثر من اللازم .	تتبقى كمية من الماء داخل الغسالة بعد انتهاء البرنامج وتخرج الملابس مبتلةرغم دوران المحرك بسرعة العصر 

- فلتر الطلمبة يحتاج الى تنظيف .	
- جزء من ريشة الطلمبة به كسر .	
- جوان الصمام تالف.	
- تاكد من ان الغسالة فى وضع متزن غير مائل .	اهتزاز وحركة الغسالة خاصة اثناء برنامج العصر 

- يبدا المحك سرعة العصر واتلغسالة بها كمية الماء ( انظر اعطال طلمبة الطرد).	
- تاكد من ربط الاثقال الاسمنتية جيدا وكذلك المساعدين.	
- سير المحرك مشدود اكثر من اللازم.	
- تلف فى النقطة المفتوحة لمفتاح الضغط (11-13) .	الغسالة تمتلىء بالماء ولا تبدا برنامجا اخر 

- محرك التايمر تالف .	
- ترس او اكثر من تروس نقل الحركة بالتايمر مكسور.	
- تراكم كمية كبيرة من بقايا الصابون حول السخان مما يسبب وجود عازل حرارى يمنع انتقال الحرارة من سطح السخان الى البماء. ولذلك يفضل تشغيل الغسالة بدون ملابس او صابون مرة كل عدة اشهر .	يحدث تسخين ولكن بدرجة اقل من المعتاد 

- تلف المفتاح الاقتصادى.	
- المسئول الرئيسى عن تسخين الماء هو المكاء اختبر اولا اذا كان يصل تيار على طرفى السخان وذلك ايضا بواسطة الفولتميتر او لمبة, فاذا كان يصل للسخان تيار فاحتمال وجود فصل فى الملف الحرارى للسخان او يوجد صدا كثير على طرفى توصيل السخان .	الغسالة تعمل ولكن لا يحدث تسخين 

- اما فى حالة عدم وصول التيار الى السخان فيجب الكشف على الترموستات او الترموديسك ومراجعة باقى ائرة السخان .	
- واتاكد ان مفتاح الغاء الحرارة فى وضع توصيل .	
- هذا العطل اذا لم يلاحظ سريعا يحدث تلفيات كبيرة بالغسالة ثم يتلف السخان نفسه	السخان يعمل والغسالة غير ممتليئة بالماء 

- نقطة التعويض بالتايمر تالفة( فى وضع توصيل دائم)	
- دائرة السخان يجب ان يكون متصلة فى طريقها بنقطة تلامس مفتاح الضغط المفتوحة(11-13) وبالتالى اذا لم تمتلىء الغسالة بالماء الى مستوى معين فلم تغلق هذه النقطة وبالتالى طريق وصول التيار الى السخان سيكون مفصولا ولذلك اذا حدث ان هذه النقطة ظلت مغلقة ( بسبب تلف مفتاح الضغط) فيمكن للسخان ان يعمل فى اوقات لا تكون الغسالة ممتليئة بالماء فيجب فى هذه الحالة تغيير مفتاح الضغط.	
- كسر فى سن او اكثر لترس من تروس نقل الحركة فى التايمر. وفى هذه الحالة اذا لامست محرك التايمر فستجد انه يدور وان التروس لا تدور ويحدث تكتكة .	الغسالة تقف عند برنامج معين ولا تبدا برنامج اخر الا بتحريك اكرة التايمر يدويا
- وفى بعض دوائر غسالات يفصل التيار عن محرك التايمر اثناء عملية التسخين ويظل مفصولا حتى تصل درجة حرارة الماء الى الدرجة المطلوبة وفى هذه الحالة يكون الوضع الطبيعى لنقطة تلامس الترموستات مفصولة , وتغلق بعد ارتفاع حرارة الماء فيصل التيار الى محرك التايمر ويكمل باقى البرنامج فاذا ظل محرك التايمر واقفا حتى بعد وصول حرارة الماء الى الدرجة المطلوبة معنى ذلك ان الترموديسك تالف او السخان لا يعمل .	
- تلف مفتاح الغاء الحرارة 
- تلف مفتاح الباب ويحدث فى اكثر الاحيان فى حالة المفتاح ذو المسخنة ومن الممكن فك الغطاء العلوى للغسالة ومد يدك اتجاه المفتاح وحرك القطعة المعدنية ثم اجذب االباب وفى حالة الغسالات التى يتح بابها بواسطة ملف كهربائى يجب ان تتاكد من توصيل الغسالة بمصدر التيار الكهربى ( انظر جزء مفتاح الباب).	تعثر امكانية فتح باب الغسالة بعد انتهاء البرنامج
- توجد بعض برامج مصممة اصلا على ان تنتهى دون ان تعصر حفاظا على الملابس مثل الاصواف فاذا كنت قد اخترت مثل هذا البرنامج ستنتهى الغسالة من العمل وتقف دون ان تعصر .	ينتهى البرنامج دون ان تمر بمرحلة العصر 
- تاكد من عدم ضغط مفتاح الغاء العصر وانه فى وضع توصيل.	
- اذا كان المحرك يعمل بمكثف خاص بالسرعة البطيئة واخر بالسرعة العالية احتمال تلف المكثف وفى هذه الحالة سيحدث المحرك صوتا ولا يبدا دورانه واذا ترك هكذا يؤدى الى احتراقه.	
- اما اذا كان المحرك يعمل بمكثف واحد مشترك للسرعتين فيجب اختبار المحرك منفصلا( انظر جزء المحرك الرئيسى ) فاذا دار المحرك اذن نقاط تلامس التايمر الخاصة بتوصيل المكثف للسرعة العالية بها تلف ( انظر شرح دائرة زانوسى).	
- وفى احيان كثيرة تكون سرعة من المحرك محترقة والسرعة الاخرى سليمة لذلك فى كل الحالات لزيادة التاكد من ان العطل بالدائرة او بالمحرك جرب المحرك مباشرة من مصدر خارجى.	
- اذا كان الصمام صالح ميكانيكيا تكون نقطة التايمر الخاصة بتشغيل الصمام فى وضع توصيل دائم.	الغسالة تسحب الماء اثناء الطرد او العصر 
- النقطة الخاصة بتشغيل محرك التايمر فى حالة عدم وجود ماء تالفه. الغسالة تعمل جيدا ولكن عند العصر تعمل دون توقف ويجب ايقافها يدويا بتحريك اكرة التايمر
- مصدر الماء غير نظيف خاصة اذا كان من طلمبة ارتوازية.	ظهور بقع صفراء على الملابس فى بعض الاحيان


أعطال المحرك الرئيسى 
الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
فى هذه الحالة افصل الاطراف الواصلة من التايمر الى المحرك واختبر اطرافة بواسطة الوميتر ثم جرب المحرك بالتيار مباشرة ( انظر الى كيفية تحديد اطراف المحرك الرئيسى) فاذا دار المحرك يجب مراجعة الدائرة اما اذا لم يدور فاحتمال ان الاوفرلود الداخلى فى وضع مفول وسيظهر ذلك عند اختبارك للمحرك بواسطة الاوميتر فستجد ان الطرف المشترك لا يعطى اى قراءة مع الاطراف الخرى وفى هذه الحالة يجب فتح المحرك بعد اخراجة من الغسالة وتغيير الاوفر لود باخر او عمل كوبرى بين طرفيه وسيعمل فى هذه الحالة بدون حماية.	المحرك لا يحدث صوتا ولا يبدا الدوران بالسرعة البطيئة او السرعة العالية.؟

- حمل ازيد من اللازم نتيجة زيادة وزن الغسيل او وجود عائق يمنع حركة الحلة او المحرك بسهولة .	المحرك يحدث صوتا ولاغ يبدا الدوران بالسرعة البطيئة او السرعة العالية
- اذا كان المكثف مشترك للسرعة البطيئة والسريعة فاحتمال تلف المكثف.	
- تلف رولمان البلى.	
- تاكد من صلاحية مفتاح الغاء العصر وانه غير مضغوط بالداخل.	المحرك يعمل بالسرعة البطيئة ولا يعمل بالسرعة العالية

تاكد من وصول البرنامج لوضع العصر .	
- اذا كان يوجد مكثف خاص بالسرعة العالية احتمال تلفة وكذلك اذا كانت السرعة العالية تعمل بواسطة مفتاح طرد مركزى او ريلى تيار يجب اختبار صلاحية هذه الاجزاء.	
- تلف نقطة التايمر الخاصة بتشغيل السرعة العالية.	
تلف الملفات الخاصة بالسرعة العالية وفى هذه الحالة يعاد لف المحرك.	
- تلف نقاط التايمر الخاصة بنقل المكثف الى السرعة العالية.	
- اذا كان المحرك ذو 7 أطراف احتمال فصل الاوفرلود المتصل طرفيه بالسرعة البطيئة ومن الممكن عمل كوبرى بين طرفيه بالخارج0	المحرك يعمل بالسرعة العالية ولا يعمل بالسرعة البطيئة؟

- اذا كان يوجد مكثف خاص بالسرعة البطيئة احتمال تلف المكثف0 
- تلف نقطة التايمر الخاصة بالسرعة البطيئة 0	
- تلف نقطتا التلامس بالتايمر الخاصة بتوصيل المكثف للسرعة البطيئة اذا كان يوجد مكثف مشترك للسرعتين0	
- تلف الملفات الخاصة بالسرعة البطيئة0	
- تلف نقطة تلامس التايمر الفرعية الخاصة بتغير اتجاه حركة المحرك0	المحرك يعمل بالسرعة البطيئة فى اتجاه ولا يعمل فى الاتجاه الاخر
- فى هذه الحالة يستحسن فك السير وتشغيل المحرك منفصل كى تتاكد ان الصوت صادر منه وليس من رولمان بلى الحلة 0 فاذا لم يحدث صوتا فمعنى ذلك ان العطل بسبب رولمان البلى ويجب تغييره0
اما اذا استمر الصوت والمحرك يعمل منفصل عن الحلة فيجب تغيير رولمان بلى المحرك0	المحرك يدور بالسرعة البطيئة والسرعة العالية لكنه يحدث صوتا مزعجا ْخاصة ْ فى السرعات العالية
- فى حالة ضعف المكثف من الممكن ان يقوم بتشغيل السرعة البطيئة ولا يستطيع ذلك بالنسبة للسرعة العالية 0 ولذلك يفضل وجود مكثف فى حدود 20:16 ميكروفراد ضمن العدة التى تستخدمها وبذلك يمكنك تحديد العطل بسهولة اذا كان بالمكثف0	ملاحظات


أعطال صمام دخول المياه 

الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
- اذا كان التسرب قليلا جدا فلن يؤثر كثيرا فى برامج التشغيل ولكن اذا تركت الحنفية مفتوحة لمدة طويلة بعد انتهاء البرنامج ستجد ان الغسالة بها كمية من الماء0
- اما اذا كانت كمية المياه المتسربة كبيرة فلن يخرج الغسيل نظيفا كما يجب ولا معصورا كما يجبحيث ان العصر يصاحبه تشغيل طلمبة الطرد لمدة محددة فاذا كانت المياه تدخل بصفة مستمرة فستنتهى طلمبة الطرد من العمل وتظل كمية من المياه موجودة داخل الغسالة0
- وتسريب المياه يحدث نتيجة لتلف الجوان او اذا كان ضغط او اذا كان ضغط الماء عالى جدا اكثر من 100 نيوتن على السنتيمتر المربع وهذا لا يحدث الا نادرا ) .
- ومن الممكن فك الصمام من الداخل وتنظيف الجوان واسفله جيدا اذا كان لا يزال بحالة جيدة او اذا كان لديك جوان من صمام اخر تالف منه جزء غير الجوان من الممكن تغييره اذا كان نفس المقاس.
- واذا استمر العطل يجب تغييرة بصمام جديد.	تسرب المياه داخل الغسالة بصفة مستمرة
- يجب التاكد اولا من مصدر المياه وان الحنفية مفتوحة ثم التاكد من نظافة مصفاة الصمام ففى بعض الاحيان تسد الرواسب ثقوبها الصغيرة تماما . فى بعض الاحيان توجد مصفاه اخرى فى بداية خرطوم مصدر المياه ناحية الحنفية ويجب التاكد من نظافتها ايضا.	عدم دخول المياه داخل الغسالة 
- تاكد من وصول التيار على طرفى الصمام وذلك بواسطة الفولتميتر او وصل طرفى اى مصباح كهربائى بطرفى الصمام وعند بدء البرنامج لاحظ اذا كان المصباح يضىء ام لا.	
- اذا كان المصباح لا يضىء فمعنى ذلك انه يوجد فصل فى دائرة الصمام ويجب مراجعتها اذا كان الفصل فى نقطة مفتاح الضغط او نقطة التايمر.	
- فى حالة اذا كانت الغسالة بها مفتاح الباب حرارى اى ثلاث اطراف يجب ان تنتظر بعد التشغيل حوالى 10 ثوان اذا كان سيصل تيار على طرفى الصمام اولا.	
- اما اذا كان المصباح يضىء والمؤشر الفولتميتر يتحرك فمعنى ذلك انه يوجد فصل فى ملف الصمام ويجب تغييره.	
- فى هذه الحالة اما ان يكون مصدر المياه ضعيف او ان مصفاه الخرطوم او مصفاه الصمام بها رواسب , او مرونة الجوان اصبحت اقل , او رواسب او صدأ يمنع السماح بجذب العمود الى اعلى.	- المياه تدخل ببطء شديد ويطول زمن البرنامج
فى بعض الحالات القليلة ينهار عزل سلك ملف الصمام وتصبح عدد لفاته كانه لفة واحدة اى محترق ولكن ليس مفصولا وفى هذه الحالة عند بدء التشغيل اى برنامج يحدث شورت. يحدث شورت عند وصول التيار للصمام 
- فى بعض الدوائر القليلة يتصل الصمام بالتوالى مع طلمبة الطرد وفى هذه الحالة اذا كان ملف طلمبة الطرد به تلف لا يعمل الصمام.
- يحدث فى بعض الحالات اذا وصل التيار الى الصمام يفتح وتمر الماء .,ولكن عند فصل التيار عنه بواسطة البرشر , يظل معلقا لفترة وبذلك تستمر المياه فى الدخول مما يؤدى الى ارتفاع منسوب المياه اكثر من اللازم . او تخرج خارج الغسالة من درج الصابون او من اى مكان اخر اذا ظل الصمام معلق لفترة طويلة.
- قيمة مقاومة ملف الصمام 3000 اوم تقريبا.
- تاكد من وضع الخراطيم او الاطراف المتصلة بكل صمام فى حالة اذا كان الصمام بمخرجين او مدخلين.
- فى بعض الموديلات يوجد مفتاح خاص بدرج الصابون . فاذا لم يغلق جيدا لا يصل تيار الى الصمام وبالتالى لا يدخل الماء.	ملحوظة




أعطال التايمر- المبرمج 

الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
- كسر في سن أو أكثر لترس من تروس نقل الحركة وفي هذة الحالة من الممكن توقف التايمر عند نقطة معينة ولا يكمل البرنامج الا بتحريكه يدوياً.	(الاعطال الميكانيكية) 
عدم إكمال برنامج الغسيل أو توقف بعض خطواته 

- كسر في أحد الكامات وبالتالي لا تعمل نقطة تلامس هذة الكامه بنفس النظام والتوقيت المصمم لأجله.	
- دخول أتربه وتراكمها بين التروس مما يعوق حركتها.	
- كسر أو فصل القطعة البلاستيكية الملصقة بالريشة.	
- عدم التلامس الجيد لنقطة أو أكثر مما يؤدي إلى عدم تشغيل الجزء المرتبط بهذة النقطة، أو التصاقها بصفة مستمرة نتيجة حدوث شورت أو تحريك أكرة التايمر كثيراً بسرعة أثناء وصول التيار وفي هذة الحالة سيتغير سير البرنامج بنفس النظام.	(الأعطال الكهربية)
عدم إكمال برنامج الغسيل أو توقف بعض خطواته 
- عطل بملف محرك التايمر.	
- توجد بعض أنواع التايمرات من الممكن فكها وتنظيف نقاط التلامس أو تغييرها بأخرى من تايمر أخر ، ولكن توجد بعض التايمرات لا يمكن عمل هذا. 
- في حالة تغيير التايمر بأخر يجب قبل فك الاطراف المتصلة به تمييز كل طرف بأي أسلوب وشراء تايمر نفس الموديل ويعاد تركيب الاطراف في نفس الأماكن أما في حالة عدم توفر نفس الموديل فيجب شراء تايمر تتوفر لك دائرته.
- بعض مقابض أنواع من التايمرات لا يظهرواضحاً كيفية فكها ، فمثلاً مقبض الغسالة زانوسيس به فتحة صغيرة جداً على حافته وبواسطة ابرة تدخل هذه الفتحة ثم تضغط عليها الى اسفل وتدير اكرة التايمر عكس حركة عقارب الساعة سنة واحدة فيفك الغطاء الخارجي وبعد ذلك تظهر الصامولة واضحة.	ملاحظات



أعطال مفتاح الضغط (مستوى الماء) 


الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
التيار الكهربى الذى يصل الى الصمام دائما يمر على النقطة المغلقة لمفتاح الضغط فاذا كانت هذه النقطة غير موصلة فلن يصل التيار إلى الصمام . وبالتالى لن يدخل الماء إلى الغسالة ولن تبدأ الغسالة فى العمل . عدم امكانية دخول الماء وبالتالى لن يبدأ الغسالة أى برنامج للغسيل.
- إذا كانت النقطة المغلقة سليمة أى فى وضع توصيل فعند امتلاء الغسالة بالماء إلى المستوى المطلوب يجب إن تفصل هذه النقطة (11-12) لتقطع التيار عن الصمام وتصل النقطة الأخرى (11-13) ليصل التيار من خلالها إلى محرك التايمر فاذا لم تفصل النقطة المغلقة فستستمر الماء فى الدخول ومن الممكن ان يرتفع مستواها حتى تخرج من درج الصابون ( وفى هذه الحالة يجب تغيير مفتاح الضغط) اما اذا فصلت النقطة المغلقة (11-12 ولم تصل النقطة (11-13) سيفصل التيار عن الصمام ويتوقف الماء عن الدخول ولكن لن يبدا محرك التايمر فى الدوران وبالتالى لن تكتمل الغسالة اى برنامج اخر.	استمرار دخول الماء فى الغسالة
- من الممكن ان يتذبذب وضع الكونتاكت عند دوران الحلة فيؤدى الى وقوف محرك التيمر وبالتالى يتوقف البرنامج عند هذا الوضع.
- ويحدث ذلك ايضا اثناء العصر فعند دوران المحرك بالسرعة العالية تؤثر فقعات الصابون على مفتاح الضغط فيفصل ويقف العصر فتزول الفقعات فيعود الكونتاكت مغلق فيدور المحرك مرة اخرى ثم يقف وهكذا , وفى هذه الحالة يجب تغيير البرشر.	توقف الالغسالة عند برنامج معين
- اما اذا كانت النقطة (11-12) غير متصلة فلن يصل تيار الى الصمام.
- من الممكن مع مرور الوقت أن تتغير درجة مرونة رئى الكوتش لمفتاح الضغط ويفصل مفتاح الضغط عند وصول الماء الى مستوى اقل من اللازم او العكس وفى الحالاتان ستخرج الملابس غير نظيفة كما يجب . ويوجد بمفتاح الضغط مسمارين بربطهم او فكهم تبعد او تقرب المسافة بين الريشة المتحركة والنقطة الثانية فمن الممكن استعمالهم لضبط مستوى الماء ولكن يفضل تغيير مفتاح الضغط باخر.	ملاحظات 


أعطال مفتاح الباب 

الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
- عادة تتصل النقطة المفتوحة فى الخط الرئيسى لتشغيل البرامج , فإذا لم تغلق هذه النقطة فلم تبدأ الغسالة أى برنامج , واعلم أنع فى بعض دوائر تتصل لمبة بيان الغسالة قبل النقطة المفتوحة لمفتاح الباب , وبالتالى يمكن ان تضئ اللمبة دون غلق هذه النقطة , ولكن لن تبدأ الغسالة أى برنامج .
- فى بعض الأحيان تتعلق قطعة البلاستيك التى تبرز عند إنحناء الريشة إلى أعلى حتى بعد فصل التيار وإنخفاض درجة حرارتها , ولا يمكن فتح الباب فى هذه الحالة , ومن الممكن أن تفتح الغطاء العلوى لغسالة , وادخل يداك حتى تصل إلى المفتاح وحاول أن تتلمسه حتى تضغط على قطعة البلاستيك البارزة وتحرك قطعة الصاج , ويفضل بعدها تغيير المفتاح .
- فى حالة إذا كنت تريد إلغاء عمل المفتاح , إذا كان المفتاح له طرفان فقط افصلهما منه وضع بينهما كبرى او اربطهم معاً واعزلهم , أما إذا كان المفتاح له ثلاث أطراف فيجب ان تتأكد من أنك صنعت كوبرى بين طرفى الكونتاكت C-L , وليس بين طرفى السخان , فإذا فعلت هذا فسيحدث short لحظة بدء التشغيل .	عدم بدء الغسالة فى العمل

توجد أنواع من مفتاح الباب تحتوى على خمسة أطراف وهذه المفاتيح مثلها مثل المفاتح التى تحتوى على 3 اطراف , مضافاً إليه طرفان لكونتاكت آخر . ملحوظة



أعطال السخان 

الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
- إذا كان يصل تيار على طرفى السخان ولا يحدث تسخين , فيجب اولاً تنظيف ترامل السخان والترامل المتصله به جيداً بقطعة سنفرة , فإذا ظل العطل قائماً , فهذا يعنى ان السخان فصل ويجب تغييره بآخر .
- وإذا كانت الغسالة تحدث Short عند مرحلة التسخين فهذا يعنى ان السخان به قصر ويجب أيضاً تغييره , هذا إن لم يكن بالدائرة أسلاك متصلة بجسم الغسالة .
- إذا كان عند مرحلة التسخين لا يصل تيار على طرفى السخان ويمكن معرفة ذلك بوضع لمبة إشارة أو اى لمبة تعمل على نفس فرق الجهد الذى يعمل به السخان على الطرفان المتصلان بالسخان , ثم حرك اكرة التايمر لأى برنامج به تسخين فإذا لم تضئ اللمبة فهذا يعنى انه لا يصل تيار إلى السخان , وعند ذلك اختبر طرفى الثرومستات أو الترموديسك , أما إذا كان الترموسات صالح فيجب مراجعة الدائرة .
- إذا كان يحدث تسخين ولكن لا تصل درجة الحرارة إلى الدرجة المطلوبة فمن المحتمل تراكم كمية كبيرة من الصابون حول السخان , وفى هذه الحالة من الممكن تشغيل الغسالة دورة بدون ملابس أو صابون , وإذا كانت هذه العملية لا تكفى فيجب إخراج السخان وتنظيفه ثم تركيبة مرة أخرى مع التأكد من صلاحية الجوان , وتأكد أيضاً من صلاحية المفتاح الإقتصادى , وهو يكون فى حالة توصيل بدون الضغط عليه .	عدم تسخين المياه




أعطال الثرموستات 

الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
- عدم تغيير وضع نقاط تلامسه مطلقاً وذلك بسبب تلف الكونتاكتور .
- يغير وضع نقاط تلامسه ولكن ليس عند درجة الحرارة المطلوبة بل أقل او أكثر , وفى الحالتين يجب تغيير الثرموستات أو الثرموديسك .
- ثرموستات يكون فى وضع فصل وبالتالى لا يعمل السخان .	استمرار التسخين




أعطال طلمبة الطرد 
الأسباب المحتملة لحدوثه و كيفية التخلص منه مظاهر العطل
فى حالة إذا كان المحرك يعمل ولكن لا يحدث تتفريغ لمياه , توجد عدة حالات .
- عمود الإدارة يدور بدون تحريك ريشة الطلمبة أو زعانف الريشة مكسورة , وفى هذه الحالة يجب فك الطمبة , ويمكن تغيير الريشة بأخرى إن وجدت , أو تغيير الطلمبة بالكامل .
- وجود عوائق تمنع دخول الماء إلى تجويف الطلمبة وفى هذه الحالة يجب تنظيف الفلتر .
- عائق يمنع خروج الماء نتيجة خفس شديد بخرطوم الصرف أو أن حافة الخرطوم ملاصقة لماسورة الصرف .	عدم تفريغ أى كمية من الماء 
أو 
يحدث تفريغ للماء ولكن ليس بالكامل
- أما فى حالة عدم عمل محرك الطلمبة يجب أن تتاكد أولاً إذا كان يصل تيار على طرفى ملف المحرك وقت برنامج الطرد أم لا . 
فإذا كان لا يصل تيار فيجب مراجعة دائرة طلمبة الطرد .
أما إذا كان الجهد موصل بين طرفى الملف والمحرك لا يبداأ دورانة وأيضاً لا يحدث أى صوت , فاحتمال :
- الأوفرلود الموجود فوق ملف المحرك تالف "فى وضع فصل دائم" , وفى هذه الحالة من الممكن عمل وصلة مباشرة بين طرفيه .
- ملف المحرك به فصل ويجب إعادة لفه أو تغييرة بآخر , أو تغيير الطلمبة كاملة .
- أما فى حالة إذا كان محرك الطلمبة لا يبدأ دورانه ولكن يحدث صوتاً فاحتمال :
- قصر بين لفات المحرك , أى محترق فيجب إعادة لفه او تغييره .
- تلف جلب المحرك "يغير المحرك بآخر "
يوجد شئ داخل تجوييف الطلمبة يمنع حرية حركة الريشة .


منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول


----------



## nourden1 (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مشكلتي فى جهازي اي المكيف انو بعد مدى من العمل تعطل وكتبلي على التبلون f6 ومرة من المرات صادفت جهاز ثانى كاتب على التبلون E5 من فظلكم افيدونى شومعنى هذه الارقام وايه الحل ان امكن


----------



## رائد حمامرة (2 أغسطس 2009)

ما هو الحل

ثلاجه تعمل بشكل طبيعي لمدة ثلاثة اشهر ثم تقف ثلاثة ايام ثم تعمل ثلاثة اشهر ثم تقف ثلاثة ايام وهكذا............


----------



## اشرف 66 (2 أغسطس 2009)

ثلاجه تعمل بشكل طبيعي لمدة ثلاثة اشهر ثم تقف ثلاثة ايام ثم تعمل ثلاثة اشهر ثم تقف ثلاثة ايام وهكذا............

سؤال محير عنجد

و لكن

مدة التشغيل 3 اشهر كافيه انها سليمه

و بما انو بعد 3 اشهر تقف 3 اياام و تواصل شغلها الطبيعى

الان لابد من ذكر الفاحص للثلاجه بخلال توقفها مذا يجد؟

اكيد راح تقول يا رائد كلو شغال فحصته

بس اغلب الظن لابد من تغير ترمستات العادى لو كانت نوفرست

اتمنى المواصله بهيك موضوع 

شكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي اشرف وانت حقا اسد الصيانة وبالنسبة للثلاجة انا قد اجلت الفحص لفترة ما تقف كما ارجو منك التكرم بحل المشكلة السابقة مباشرة لمشكلتي وهي مشكلة المكيف وهناك مشاكل كثيره سابقة تحتاج الى حلول كما انها دعوة

لعملاق الصيانة فني فلسطين الذي غاب كثيرا ونرجو ان يكون بصحة وعافية


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 أغسطس 2009)

شرح بالفيديو عن كيفية تركيب مكيف منفصل واشياء كثيرة ممتعة جدا
ارجو لكم الاستفادة والدعاء لنا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIUuVHnr_YQ&feature=related


----------



## اديب اديب (8 أغسطس 2009)

nourden1 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مشكلتي فى جهازي اي المكيف انو بعد مدى من العمل تعطل وكتبلي على التبلون f6 ومرة من المرات صادفت جهاز ثانى كاتب على التبلون e5 من فظلكم افيدونى شومعنى هذه الارقام وايه الحل ان امكن


 

لو سمحت حبيت ابدي الحل لكن اوقفني ان افكر اكثر عن العطل الحاصل بالمكيف فالرجاء ذكر العطل او الخلل الذي حدث بالمكيف


----------



## marwanxx (14 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم
ارجوا الساعدة يوجد لدي ثلاجة سامسونج من نوع النوفروست
حصل لدي عطل في التايمر وتسبب في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الفريزر 
درجة عالية وعند فتح الفريزر لاحظت ان السخان ساخن والمبخر ساخن 
مماادئ الى حرق اسلاك السخان والترموستات فقمت بتغيير السخان والترموستات
والتايمر بقطع اصلية من الشركة علما بان المروحة سليمة وعند تشغيل الثلاجة
لمدة يومين لاحظت ان برودة الفريزر مقبولة لكن الفريزر لا يجمد الماء والاطعمة
فما هوسبب عدم تجميد الفريزر يا ترى ؟ 
أرجو التكرم بالرد .........


----------



## هيما العطار (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

:56::16::14::13::56:


رائد حمامرة قال:


> كيف تعمل الغسالة الفول أتوماتيك
> بعد وضع الغسيل داخل حلة الغسالة المتحركة , وغلق باب الغسالة جيداً, توضع كمية المسحوق المناسبة داخل درج توزيع المسحوق ثم يضبط أكرة التايمر لأختيار البرنامج المناسب. ويتم الضغط على مفتاح تشغيل/ إيقاف لبدأ عملية الغسيل.
> ولا يتم بدأ عملية التشغيل إلا بعد أن يصل التيار الكهربى إلى مفتاح الباب الذى يقوم بتأمين غلق الباب وعدم السماح بأن يتم فتحه أثناء عملية الغسيل.وبالتالى يتم بدأ عملية التشغيل حيث يصل التيار الكهربى إلى طرفى صمام دخول المياه فيسمح بمرور المياه داخل الغسالة مارا بدرج توزيع المسحوق فينزل الماء ممتزجا بالصابون داخل الغسالة حتى يصل إلى منسوب مياه مناسب داخلها ويحدد هذا المنسوب مفتاح مستوىالمياه الذى يقوم بفصل التيارالكهربى عن صمام دخول المياه فيمنع مرور المياه, وفى نفس الوقت يصل التيارالكهربى إلى التايمر الذى يقوم بأرسال تيار كهربى لكل جهاز داخل الغسالة ليقوم بعمليته فى الوقت الصحيح والمدة الصحيحة فلا يحدث تداخل فى نظام تشغيل كل جهاز.
> فمثلا يقوم التايمر بتوصيل التيار الكهربى إلى المحرك الرئيسى فيدورالمحرك بسرعة بطيئة فى أتجاه معين لمدة حوالى 30 ثانية, ويفصل التايمر عنه التيار الكهربى فيقف زمن بسيط , ثم يعاود التايمر توصيل التيارالكهربى ولكن بالطريقة العكسية لملفات المحرك وعلى نفس السرعة فيدورالمحرك فى الأتجاه المعاكس ثم يقف وهكذا لمدة يحددها التايمر, وبالدوران فى الاتجاهين تتقلب الملابس ويحدث بينهما احتكاك فيزيد من سهولة التنظيف.
> ...


----------



## عبدو زين (26 نوفمبر 2009)

عندى غسالة فول اوتوماتيك جى جى ارجوكم عاوز الداءرة الكهربية وشكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 نوفمبر 2009)

marwanxx قال:


> الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم
> ارجوا الساعدة يوجد لدي ثلاجة سامسونج من نوع النوفروست
> حصل لدي عطل في التايمر وتسبب في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الفريزر
> درجة عالية وعند فتح الفريزر لاحظت ان السخان ساخن والمبخر ساخن
> ...



يعود عدم التبريد لعدة اسباب حسب راي الشخصي
1-الثلاجة في منطقة سيئة التهوية وقريبة جدامن الخلف من الحائط
2- عيار الثيرموستات موضوع على عيار قليل ويجب زيادته
3- نقص الشحنة ويعرف ذلك من خلال دلالات منها عدم سخونة خط الطرد وعدم برودة او وجود صقيع على نفس المبخر

ونحن جاهزون لاي استفسار
وبمناسبة العيد اقدم لكم هدية قدسية فلسطينية اسلامية وكل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب


----------



## مستريورك (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*كل عام وجميع أعضاء المنتدي بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك*

الاخ ذكريا 

1-تاكد أن الترموستات تفصل

2- تاكد من شحنة الفريون

3- المكيف يحتاج لغسيل


----------



## مستريورك (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*كل عام وجميع أعضاء المنتدي بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك*

الاخ ذكريا 

كل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة 
عيد الاضحي المبارك ​


----------



## صفاءحسن الطائي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اعزائي ان اسئل هل يوجد فريون 12 مغشوش وهل يوجد طريقة لمعرفة الغاز المغشوش والزيت ايضا


----------



## كنز مفقود (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا حبيت اعطي حل للسيد زكريا من اجل المكييف اللي يكبي مي من القطعة الداخلية اللي في المنزل
بيكون بدو تنظيف او بالاحرى غسيل القطعة الداخلية فقط لاغير


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

علاء651 قال:


> اشكرك عتى هده المعلومات ولدي سؤال كيف اعرف ادا كان الظاغط ضعيف؟




الطريقة التي اتبعها انا لمعرفة ان الضاغط ضعيف هي توصيل ساعة الضغط العالى مع خط الدفع ويجب اذ كان الضاغط سليما ان يعطي قراءة في حدود 60 psi
او يزيد

كما ان هناك طريقة يدويه متبعة عند بعض فني الصيانه وهي
ان تضع ابهامك على خط الدفع فان تغلب الاصبع على كتمه فهو ضعيف والعكس يكن سليما

بدوري انا انصح استعمال الطريقة الدقيقة وهي الطريقة الاولى


----------



## ajaha (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
المشكلة بهذا المكييف أنه ناقص من الغاز


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ajaha قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> المشكلة بهذا المكييف أنه ناقص من الغاز



بارك الله فيك اخي على الاجابة


----------



## رحالو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لدي مكيف نوع دلتا كان يعمل بشك مميز وقوي وثم صار مايعطي حرارة جيدة سالت قالو ان السبب من الكهرباء غير نظامين وبحاجة لمنظم 
هل صحيح انه السبب واذا لا ماهو السبب 
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (21 ديسمبر 2009)

رحالو قال:


> لدي مكيف نوع دلتا كان يعمل بشك مميز وقوي وثم صار مايعطي حرارة جيدة سالت قالو ان السبب من الكهرباء غير نظامين وبحاجة لمنظم
> هل صحيح انه السبب واذا لا ماهو السبب
> شكرااااااااااا



انت تقصد بالحرارة هنا التسخين ولا شك ان الكهرباء تلعب دور في تشغيل ملفات التسخين ووللخروج من هذا الشك يجب التاكد من قوة الكهرباء للمنزل وبطريقة بسيطة جدا الا وهي شغل المكييف ثم اضئ لامبة النيون اذا اضاءت تكن الكهرباء قوية والخلل في ملفات التسخين

طريقة ثانيه
باستخدام الفولتميتر تستطيع قراءة كهرباء المنزل


----------



## رائد حمامرة (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مسعد البشلاوى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراوزادكم الله علما على علمكم --ولى استفسار اخوانى وهو اذا قمت بتركيب كمبروسرجديد لمكيف مركزى يبدأ من 4طن وحتى 8 طن ما هى الكميه الصحيحه او المطلوبه من الفريون اللكويت (السائل )
> 
> أفيدونى جزاكم الله خيرا
> مشكورين



اخي الكريم عملية شحن المكيف بين ضغطي psi 60-80

او طريقة ثانية ودقيقة هي معرفة امبير المكييف ثم اشحن المكييف الى الامبير الموجود

وان شاء الله نحن جاهزون لاي استفسار


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 يناير 2010)

يوجد مشكلة في ثلاجة الا وهي انها تعمل مدة طويلة جدا دون ان تتوقف واذا توقفت تعود للعمل بعد فترة قصيرة وتستمر في عملها من جدد مدة طويلة

لن اقول لكم اني خبير في صيانة معدات التكييف والتبريد ولكن للوصول الى هذا العطل قد ياتي ويذهب فني الصيانة الى بيتك اكثر من اسبوع وهذا ما حدث مع صديقنا الفني بالضبط ولاي شخص له علاقة بمكونات الثلاجة الكهربائية او الميكانيكية قد يستغرب ويندهش على من يلقي المسؤولية من هذه المكونات على مثل هكذا عطل



للتقريب اكثر المسؤول عن تشغيل واطفاء الثلاجة المنزليه قطعتان هما التايمر او الثيرموستات ولكن على من نلقي اللوم 

اعتقد ان القاء اللوم على التايمر قد يظلمه كثيرا لانه بالغالب يتلقى اشارته الكهربائية من الثيرموستات



اذن تبقى انت يا ثيرموستات في قفص الاتهام

الحل : هو تغير الثيرموستات

النتيجة: عمل الثلاجة على برنامجها الطبيعي المعتاد

التكاليف: ثمن الثيرموستات

---------اجرة عامل الصيانة

...........اتلاف الثيرموستات السابق وهو يعمل تماما

...............................................................

بالفعل قد يكون ثمن الثيرموستات الجديد واتلاف الثيرموستات القديم هي تكاليف جديدة وقعت على كاهل صاحب الثلاجة دون ذنب فقد كان بالامكان اصلاح الثيرموستات القديم لكن كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بعد فك الثيرموستات القديم يوجد برغي مصلب في قلب الثيرموستات نقوم بتدويره لفة لا تتعدى النصف سنتيمتر واعادة الثيرموستات لمكانه بالثلاجة وهكذا يعود الثيرموستات القديم يعمل بكفاءة الثيرموستات الجديد

نستودعكم الله الى ان نلقاكم في حلقة جديدة ومع عطل جديد فلكم منا الى ذلك الحين اطيب الامنيات والاوقات السعيدة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 يناير 2010)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> بعد فك الثيرموستات القديم يوجد برغي مصلب في قلب الثيرموستات نقوم بتدويره لفة لا تتعدى النصف سنتيمتر واعادة الثيرموستات لمكانه بالثلاجة وهكذا يعود الثيرموستات القديم يعمل بكفاءة الثيرموستات الجديد




طبعا اخواني لا تنسوا
لف البرغي يكون للجهة اليمنى


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
ان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## رائد حمامرة (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمروركم اخي محمود عزت احمد وكان الله في عون الجميع


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورين جميعا وبارك الله فيكم وحفظكم من كل سوء اللهم امين


----------



## رائد حمامرة (6 يناير 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> مشكورين جميعا وبارك الله فيكم وحفظكم من كل سوء اللهم امين



حياك الله اخي محمد وشكرا لمشاركاتك وردودك الرائعة


----------



## اديب اديب (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## اديب اديب (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

في الثلاجات المنزلية هناك تايمرات ارقامها متسلسلة 1234 وهناك تايمرات عشوائية 2143 وهكذا ما الفرق بينهما من ناحية توصيل الاسلاك 
وهل يوجد تايمرات بارقام متسلسلة اخرى(ترتيب ثالث للارقام)

وسؤال ثاني لماذا المروحة في بعض الثلاجات لا تعمل مباشرة عند تشغيل الثلاجة وثلاجات اخرى تعمل المروحة مباشرة في لحظة تشغيل الثلاجة


كما اتمنى على من يملك او يستطيع رسم مخطط كهربائي لثلاجة من نوع تدران ان يرفقه لنا

شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## اديب اديب (24 يناير 2010)

اين اجوبتكم اهل الصيانة؟


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 يناير 2010)

اديب اديب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> في الثلاجات المنزلية هناك تايمرات ارقامها متسلسلة 1234 وهناك تايمرات عشوائية 2143 وهكذا ما الفرق بينهما من ناحية توصيل الاسلاك
> وهل يوجد تايمرات بارقام متسلسلة اخرى(ترتيب ثالث للارقام)
> ...





ابو سيف العراقي قال:


> :80: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا اخوان اخوكم بحاجة الى فهم عملية الشحن من الالف الى الياء لاني احتاجه جدا جدا
> وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء:4:






اسلام عقربا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه وبعد
> اود ان اطرح عليكم سؤالا وارجو من سيادتكم ان تفيدوني
> اذا ذهب فني ما الى عمل صيانه لثلاجه منزليه اوتجاريه واكتشف انها تريد شحن ولم يكن مكتوب على الضاغط او ظهر الثلاجه نوعية الفرين التي يجب ان تشحن به في مثل هذه الحالة ماذا يفعل
> جزاكم الله كل خير



ان شاء لله الاجوبة قريبا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 يناير 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو سيف العراقي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اخوان اخوكم بحاجة الى فهم عملية الشحن من الالف الى الياء لاني احتاجه جدا جدا
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGoNbE-JGRc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4tK_xQRpmQ


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 يناير 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسلام عقربا 
السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه وبعد
اود ان اطرح عليكم سؤالا وارجو من سيادتكم ان تفيدوني 
اذا ذهب فني ما الى عمل صيانه لثلاجه منزليه اوتجاريه واكتشف انها تريد شحن ولم يكن مكتوب على الضاغط او ظهر الثلاجه نوعية الفرين التي يجب ان تشحن به في مثل هذه الحالة ماذا يفعل
جزاكم الله كل خير

اخي من خلال المركب الكيميائي للفريون تستطيع معرفة نوع الفريون
مثلا
مكتوب على الوحدة ccl2f2
الفريون هو r12


----------



## اشرف 66 (24 يناير 2010)

طيب ول كان مش مكتوب هيك شى 

ممممممممممم صعبه شويه

لكن حسب الممارسه و حسب الخبرة و حسب نوع التلاجه راح تعرف نوع الفريون سواء 22 او 12 او 134

و ف بعض الاحياان تتبع سنه الصنع كمان حتعرف 

و يفضل شحنها بفريون 12 التى لا يوجد لها اى دليل لنوع الفريون و الله اعلم

تحياتى


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 يناير 2010)

اشرف 66 قال:


> طيب ول كان مش مكتوب هيك شى
> 
> ممممممممممم صعبه شويه
> 
> ...



تسلم كثير كثير على اجابتك الرائعة وليرحب الجميع باكبر عمالقة صيانة التكييف والتبريد
في ملتقى المهندسين العرب اخونا واستاذنا اشرف 66


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 يناير 2010)

اشرف 66 قال:


> الاخوة الاعضااء
> 
> ثلاجه من نوع شارب المشكله وقوف تام بالزمن القصير اى وقت تشغيل السخان
> 
> ...



عندي استفسار اخي اشرف 
هل يحدث اي قصر كهربائي اثناء عملية التسخين(اوتوماتيك الكهرباء ينزل)


----------



## mostafa2021 (26 يناير 2010)

با فنى يا فلسطينى
السلام عليكم
انا مش فام المشكله بتاعتك كويس 
بس يعنى ايه طبة السخن شغاله..................؟
يعنى السخان شغال على طول .......مثلا


----------



## اشرف 66 (26 يناير 2010)

اخى رائد 

الثلاجه تشتغل عادى جدا 6 ساعات و عند دورة التسخين (الزمن القصير يعنى ) تقف و يقف معها ماتور التايمر يعنى ما راح تشتغل تانى الا اذا اجا صاحب الثلاجه و شغلها يدوى و هكذا 

السخان شغال كلو شغال قطعه قطعه فحصت

كانها تفقد خط النل بالتامير عند وصولها للزمن القصير 

لى عودة ها هنا 

شكرا اخى رائد


----------



## اشرف 66 (26 يناير 2010)

في الثلاجات المنزلية هناك تايمرات ارقامها متسلسلة 1234 وهناك تايمرات عشوائية 2143 وهكذا ما الفرق بينهما من ناحية توصيل الاسلاك 
وهل يوجد تايمرات بارقام متسلسلة اخرى(ترتيب ثالث للارقام)

هناك اختلاف اجل ف تركيبه توصيل الكهربااء و هى كالاتى 

1 >>على>> 3
2 >>على >> 4
3 >>على >> 1
4 >>على >> 2

هكذا تتم توصيل الراقام المتسلسه الى ارقاام مختلفه

هنا عزيزي الاختلاف بالتايمر المتسلسل رقم (4) سخان

هنا عزيزى الاختلاف بالتايمر العشوائى رقم (2) سخان 

اما بخصوص هل يوجد تاميرات اخرى اجل يوجود بخمس اطرف و ليس 4 اطرف

وجدت بثلاجه اسمها ( كاندى) و بعد الاستعلام تبين لنا ان رقم 5 هو نفس رقم 4 و توصيلتهم نفس الشى 

اى استفسار انا تحت امرك 

تحياتى الك عزيزى


----------



## اشرف 66 (26 يناير 2010)

وسؤال ثاني لماذا المروحة في بعض الثلاجات لا تعمل مباشرة عند تشغيل الثلاجة وثلاجات اخرى تعمل المروحة مباشرة في لحظة تشغيل الثلاجة

عزيزى صاحب السؤال

هذا النوع بالذات حتلاقيه بثلاجات التاديراان 

السبب هو تقنيات تاديران مختلفه عن تقنيات امكور و لكن كلاهما نفس الشبكه الكهربائيه

الاختلاف هو فقط بالثرمستات العاكس بتوصيل الكهرب ( الطبه ) عند شعورها بالثلج و اكتمال المبخر بالثلج

تعطى اشارة للمروحه انها تشتغل و هذا سهل جدا ممكن اى ثلاجه تعملها متل هيك 

بنقل سلك مكان سلك 

بخصووص خارطة الكهرب للاسف مش عندى ممكن اخ رائد انو يبحث عنها 

و يضعها هنا بعد اذنه طبعا .

تحياتى لكم


----------



## romady (26 يناير 2010)

ضروره شحن الثلاجه بغاز الفريون 22 او 134 مش هتفرق


----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 يناير 2010)

mostafa2021 قال:


> با فنى يا فلسطينى
> السلام عليكم
> انا مش فام المشكله بتاعتك كويس
> بس يعنى ايه طبة السخن شغاله..................؟
> يعنى السخان شغال على طول .......مثلا




طبة السخان= الثيرموديسك الذي يتصل على التوالي مع السخان


----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 يناير 2010)

اشرف 66 قال:


> وسؤال ثاني لماذا المروحة في بعض الثلاجات لا تعمل مباشرة عند تشغيل الثلاجة وثلاجات اخرى تعمل المروحة مباشرة في لحظة تشغيل الثلاجة
> 
> عزيزى صاحب السؤال
> 
> ...





اشرف 66 قال:


> في الثلاجات المنزلية هناك تايمرات ارقامها متسلسلة 1234 وهناك تايمرات عشوائية 2143 وهكذا ما الفرق بينهما من ناحية توصيل الاسلاك
> وهل يوجد تايمرات بارقام متسلسلة اخرى(ترتيب ثالث للارقام)
> 
> هناك اختلاف اجل ف تركيبه توصيل الكهربااء و هى كالاتى
> ...





مشكور استاذنا ومعلمنا اشرف وتكرم عينك وان شاء الله قريبا انزل رسمة الامكور


----------



## اشرف 66 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخوة الافاضل صادف ان تواجد لدينا ثلاجه من نوع كريازى مصريه الصنع 

المشكله / لايوجد تبريد ف الكابينه السفليه ( يعنى تبريد تحت مفش)

الفريزر شغال ميه ميه .

بما انها نوع جديد دخل البلد عنا قطاع غزة بالتحديد 

بعد الفحص و الكشف عنها اتضح انها تعمل بدون تايمر برغم كونها ثلاجه نوفرووست و ليس ديفرووست

يوجد فقط سناسر عدد 2 و ثرمستات عكسى (طبه) يعنى و هيتر 130 واط

الكابينه السفليه بها شباك هواء فقط يتحكم ف دخول الهواء .

سؤالى هنا للاخوة المصرين بما انها صنع مصرى و اكيد عدى عليهم هيك نوع من الثلاجات


اين يمكن ان يكون العطل ف الثلاجه الكريازى برغم السخان شغال الطبه شغاله المروحه شغاله

هل السناسر عطلانه؟ و ايهما ؟ و ما هو البديل للسناسر لعدم وجود قطع غيار لدينا من هذا النوع


سؤالى الثانى / بنفس الوقت ثلاجه كريازى ليس بها تايمر مختلفه عن الاولى يبدو وجود نموذجين

ف التقنيات لديهم.

لوحه التحكم عبارة عن لوحه الكترونيه مزوده بمفتاح مثل مفتاح الثيرمستات بها 6 اطرف و طرفان سناسر

كيف يمكن ان نضع ايدنا على المشكله الاساسيه للثلاجه .

حسب خبرتى اعتقد ان المشكله مشكله سناسر و لكن كيف؟!! 

شكرا لكم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (31 يناير 2010)

اشرف 66 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخوة الافاضل صادف ان تواجد لدينا ثلاجه من نوع كريازى مصريه الصنع
> 
> ...




ان شاء الله الحل قريبا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (31 يناير 2010)

هذا هو حلنا



اشرف 66 قال:


> اخى رائد
> 
> اولا اشكرك ع حرصك الشديد لهذا الموضوع بالذاات
> 
> ...


----------



## رائد حمامرة (31 يناير 2010)

اسلام عقربا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
> اطلب منكم اذا امكن رسم خريطه لدورة تبريد عليها جميع المكملات وتركيب قاطع الضغط المنخفض والمرتفع والثيرموستات والكهرومغناطيسي كهربائيا على الخريطه
> دمتم في رعاية الله



http://www.seabreezerefrigeration.com/map03.gif



http://www.wikipatents.com/US-Paten...rigerant-heating-type-air-conditioning/Page-2

http://www.mellcon.com/Refrigerated-air-dryer.asp


----------



## المهندس مصراته (1 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## اديب اديب (1 فبراير 2010)

ashraf243 قال:


> لدي ثلاجه نوع جبسون 18 قدم يوجد بها مشكلة في التبريد حيث انة يبرد بطريقة ممتاز في الجزء العلوي من الثلاجة (الفريزر) اما الجزء الاخر في يصل اية التبريد نتيجة لتراكم الثلج علي الفتحة التي
> بين الجزء العلوي والاسفل , وللاسف الشديد اتصلت بالشركة الوكيل بالمنطقة وارسل الفني ويزيل الثلج بطريقة يدوية (بالماء الساخن ) وتعمل الثلاجة افضل ما يكون لمده اسبوع وبعد اسبوع يرجع الحال الاول كما كان , عملت فحص للسخان الذي يزيل الثلج فوجدتة يعمل (الاختبار عن طريق التوصيل المباشر للتيار الكهرباء من الخارج)
> 
> نرجوا من الاخوان المساعده لحل الاشكالية
> ...


 ان شاء الله ساشرح لك اكثر الان ااسف لانشغالي


----------



## رائد حمامرة (2 فبراير 2010)

امين السعيد قال:


> ارجوا الافادة عن كيفية تصميم دائرة تبريد للاخوة الى فى الدراسة




كان احد الاخوة قبل مدة طويلة كتب نفس الموضوع حول تصميم دائرة تبريد وكنت فيما اذكر
قد اجبته في هذا الموضوع من مشروع تخرجنا على هذا الرابط

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351-3.html


----------



## ahmed1961 (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما تنسون الصلاة وانتم مشغولين بالاصلاح


----------



## اشرف 66 (2 فبراير 2010)

اخى احمد

الحمد لله رب العالمين

اشكرك ع نيه التذكير بالصلاه اثنااء التصليح

تقبل احترامى


----------



## هيف (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اديب اديب (17 فبراير 2010)

هيف قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 اهلا بكم اخ هيف ونتمنى لك الاستفادة التامة من هذا الملتقى الهندسي الرائع


----------



## اديب اديب (18 فبراير 2010)

ahmed1961 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما تنسون الصلاة وانتم مشغولين بالاصلاح


 
تسلم على النصيحة


----------



## yafet123 (19 فبراير 2010)

alaa elzeiny قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي رائد عني سؤال كيف يتم تشغيل موتور الثلاجه بدون ريلي او افرلود بطرفين كهرباء فقط وشكرا


 حتى لا اطيل عليك عند عمل الكباس بدون ريلى او افرلود يسما التوصيل المباشر للكباس بمعنى اولا احدد اطراف الكباس وهم الثلاثة بنات الموجدين بالكباس وهم s-r-cوبعد التحديدنصل طرف كهرباء فىrوالطرفالثانى فىcونوصل بمفك الطرفrمعs ونوصل الكهرباءوبعدثوانى بعد عمل الكباس نرفع المفك من على الطرفين ويعمل الكباس حتى تتمكن من قياس الامبير


----------



## yafet123 (19 فبراير 2010)

yafet123 قال:


> حتى لا اطيل عليك عند عمل الكباس بدون ريلى او افرلود يسما التوصيل المباشر للكباس بمعنى اولا احدد اطراف الكباس وهم الثلاثة بنات الموجدين بالكباس وهم s-r-cوبعد التحديدنصل طرف كهرباء فىrوالطرفالثانى فىcونوصل بمفك الطرفrمعs ونوصل الكهرباءوبعدثوانى بعد عمل الكباس نرفع المفك من على الطرفين ويعمل الكباس حتى تتمكن من قياس الامبير


 m sahsah


----------



## yafet123 (19 فبراير 2010)

yafet123 قال:


> حتى لا اطيل عليك عند عمل الكباس بدون ريلى او افرلود يسما التوصيل المباشر للكباس بمعنى اولا احدد اطراف الكباس وهم الثلاثة بنات الموجدين بالكباس وهم s-r-cوبعد التحديدنصل طرف كهرباء فىrوالطرفالثانى فىcونوصل بمفك الطرفrمعs ونوصل الكهرباءوبعدثوانى بعد عمل الكباس نرفع المفك من على الطرفين ويعمل الكباس حتى تتمكن من قياس الامبير


m-sahsah


----------



## yafet123 (19 فبراير 2010)

yafet123 قال:


> حتى لا اطيل عليك عند عمل الكباس بدون ريلى او افرلود يسما التوصيل المباشر للكباس بمعنى اولا احدد اطراف الكباس وهم الثلاثة بنات الموجدين بالكباس وهم s-r-cوبعد التحديدنصل طرف كهرباء فىrوالطرفالثانى فىcونوصل بمفك الطرفrمعs ونوصل الكهرباءوبعدثوانى بعد عمل الكباس نرفع المفك من على الطرفين ويعمل الكباس حتى تتمكن من قياس الامبير


m- sahsah


----------



## yafet123 (19 فبراير 2010)

yafet123 قال:


> حتى لا اطيل عليك عند عمل الكباس بدون ريلى او افرلود يسما التوصيل المباشر للكباس بمعنى اولا احدد اطراف الكباس وهم الثلاثة بنات الموجدين بالكباس وهم s-r-cوبعد التحديدنصل طرف كهرباء فىrوالطرفالثانى فىcونوصل بمفك الطرفrمعs ونوصل الكهرباءوبعدثوانى بعد عمل الكباس نرفع المفك من على الطرفين ويعمل الكباس حتى تتمكن من قياس الامبير


m-sahsah


----------



## yafet123 (19 فبراير 2010)

yafet123 قال:


> حتى لا اطيل عليك عند عمل الكباس بدون ريلى او افرلود يسما التوصيل المباشر للكباس بمعنى اولا احدد اطراف الكباس وهم الثلاثة بنات الموجدين بالكباس وهم s-r-cوبعد التحديدنصل طرف كهرباء فىrوالطرفالثانى فىcونوصل بمفك الطرفrمعs ونوصل الكهرباءوبعدثوانى بعد عمل الكباس نرفع المفك من على الطرفين ويعمل الكباس حتى تتمكن من قياس الامبير


m- sahsah


----------



## أبونرجس (19 فبراير 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_يشرفني أن أكون أحد أعضاء المهندسين العرب_


----------



## رائد حمامرة (22 فبراير 2010)

اشرف 66 قال:


> بخصووص خارطة الكهرب للاسف مش عندى ممكن اخ رائد انو يبحث عنها
> 
> و يضعها هنا بعد اذنه طبعا .
> 
> تحياتى لكم




حياكم الله


----------



## رائد حمامرة (23 فبراير 2010)

أبونرجس قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
> _يشرفني أن أكون أحد أعضاء المهندسين العرب_



وكمان نحن لنا الشرف اخ أبونرجس


----------



## اشرف 66 (23 فبراير 2010)

هلا بيك اخى ابو نرجس


----------



## ali&anas (1 أبريل 2010)

اللهم اكثر من فاعلي الخير


----------



## احمد سرس (1 أبريل 2010)

عاجل : مطلوب معرفة وكيفية صيانة اجهزة التكييف (الشباك والاسبيلت والفرى ستاند والبكج ...الخ)
او اى كتب او ملف بخصوص موضوعى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## essam19 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكله بثلاجه جولدى 12 قدم*
ارجو الافاده الجزء السفلى بالثلاجه لايوجد به تبريد علما بان الفريزر يعمل جيدا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (28 أغسطس 2010)

*نفس المشكلة واجهتني*



essam19 قال:


> *مشكله بثلاجه جولدى 12 قدم*
> ارجو الافاده الجزء السفلى بالثلاجه لايوجد به تبريد علما بان الفريزر يعمل جيدا




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217587.html


----------



## المهندسه دنيا (28 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات حلوه ومفيده


----------



## مطور ميكا (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
احتياج مكيف وندو 1.5 طون من الغاز


----------



## محمدsm (6 ديسمبر 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اشرف 66 

 
_وسؤال ثاني لماذا المروحة في بعض الثلاجات لا تعمل مباشرة عند تشغيل الثلاجة وثلاجات اخرى تعمل المروحة مباشرة في لحظة تشغيل الثلاجة

عزيزى صاحب السؤال

هذا النوع بالذات حتلاقيه بثلاجات التاديراان 

السبب هو تقنيات تاديران مختلفه عن تقنيات امكور و لكن كلاهما نفس الشبكه الكهربائيه

الاختلاف هو فقط بالثرمستات العاكس بتوصيل الكهرب ( الطبه ) عند شعورها بالثلج و اكتمال المبخر بالثلج

تعطى اشارة للمروحه انها تشتغل و هذا سهل جدا ممكن اى ثلاجه تعملها متل هيك 

بنقل سلك مكان سلك _
اريد اضافة شى 
ان فائدة الثرموديسك الواصل مع المروحة هو تاخير عمل المروحة حتى يكون هناك تبريد جيد وصل الى المبخر حيث انة قد يكون هناك سخونة نتيجة عمل السخان فلا تاخذ المروحة هذة السخونة وتخرجها الى الماكولات 
هذا واللة اعلم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

محمدsm قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اشرف 66
> 
> 
> _وسؤال ثاني لماذا المروحة في بعض الثلاجات لا تعمل مباشرة عند تشغيل الثلاجة وثلاجات اخرى تعمل المروحة مباشرة في لحظة تشغيل الثلاجة
> ...



كلامك صح 100%
بس انتبه من باب الذكرى في كتابة لفظ الجلاله الله (هذا والله اعلم[)


----------



## اديب اديب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## اسامه نحله (18 ديسمبر 2010)

منتدى رائع ،،، أعضاء أروع
شكراً لك أخى رائد ،،،


----------



## ابو مشاري 2011 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا عندي أسئلة وأبحث عن أجوبه : 
1-بعد كم شهر يتم تغير فلتر البكتيريا في المكيفات المركزية?
2-,وهبا فلتر الذي يوجد في غرف العمليات


----------



## اديب اديب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو مشاري 2011 قال:


> أنا عندي أسئلة وأبحث عن أجوبه :
> 1-بعد كم شهر يتم تغير فلتر البكتيريا في المكيفات المركزية?
> 2-,وهبا فلتر الذي يوجد في غرف العمليات



----------------


مستريورك قال:


> هام غسل المكيف كل شهرين
> 
> 1- يتم فك سلك المكيف من مفتاح الكهرباء
> 
> ...




13- تبديل الفلتر كل شهرين


----------



## اديب اديب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

حياكم الله اخي ابو مشاري بمشاركتك الاولى في ملتقانا الرائع


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> المشكلة:
> اخواني يوجد ثلاجة بها قصر كهربائي (شورت) والقصر يزول عند الغاء الخط الارضي(الايرث) من الثلاجة
> 
> 
> ...




معليش اخ رائد 
لو توضح بشكل مفصل حتى تتضح لي الصورة .

تحياتي


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> المشكلة
> اريد معلومات عن كيفية حساب طول الماسوره الشعريه (الكابلري) حيث انني اصمم وحدة تبريد لثلاجه
> وينقصني حساب قطر وطول الماسوره الشعريه
> ارجو معلومات عن كيف تحسب وعلي اي اساس يتم حساب الطول والقطر للماسوره الشعريه
> ...




هنا ستجد الحل ان شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236665.html

تحياتي​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أبونرجس قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
> _يشرفني أن أكون أحد أعضاء المهندسين العرب_



تحياتي ابونرجس ويسعدني انضمامك


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اشرف 66 قال:


> الاخوة الاعضااء
> 
> ثلاجه من نوع شارب المشكله وقوف تام بالزمن القصير اى وقت تشغيل السخان
> 
> ...




هل الثلاجة جديدة ام لا , اقصد هل فيه احد كان مستخدمها قبلك ام لا ؟


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

alaa elzeiny قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي رائد عني سؤال كيف يتم تشغيل موتور الثلاجه بدون ريلي او افرلود بطرفين كهرباء فقط وشكرا



هناك عدة طرق :
1. طريقة المفك
2. طريقة زر الجرس
3.طريقة الريلاي الالكتروني


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اديب اديب قال:


> كيف يقدر حجم الزيت بضاغط الثلاجة وكيف يبدل وفي اي الحالات نلجا لتبديله



من المعروف ان الضواغط المستخدمة في الثلاجة هي من نوع المقفل , وفي هذا النوع يكون معبأ من المصنع بكمية معينة .
وانا ارى انه عندما نفقد كمية معينة من الزيت لاي سبب كان ان تقوم بتفريغ الزيت كاملا في اناء , ثم ترجع الى الكتالوج او الجداول الخاصة بكمية الزيت الموجودة بالضاغط , وبعد معرفة كمية الزيت قم بزيادة الزيت الموجود في الاناء الى ان يطابق كمية الزيت الاصلية .

ونلجأ لتعبئة الزيت عندما يكون هناك تسريب في الدائرة ووجدنا اثر للزيت مكان التهريب .
وايضا تحصل كثيرا في ورش الصيانة انه يميل الضاغط لاحد الجهات نتيجة اصطدام غير متعمد فينسكب الزيت منه.
وكذلك عند اجراء اختبار للضاغط وحدة ويكون مفتوح خط الطرد , وعند تشغيل الضاغط يخرج جزء من الزيت .

تحياتي


----------



## ابو مشاري 2011 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو مشاري 2011 قال:


> أنا عندي أسئلة وأبحث عن أجوبه :
> 1-بعد كم شهر يتم تغير فلتر البكتيريا في المكيفات المركزية?
> 2-,وهبا فلتر الذي يوجد في غرف العمليات


 

أخي أديب شكرا على الرد ولكن أنا لم أقصد المكيفات الشباكية 
بل قصدت المكيفات المركزية من نوع (البكج)​


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو مشاري 2011 قال:


> أخي أديب شكرا على الرد ولكن أنا لم أقصد المكيفات الشباكية
> بل قصدت المكيفات المركزية من نوع (البكج)​



حياكم الله اخي ابو مشاري
التغير يتم كل شهر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم صديقنا و زميلنا العزيز مهندس / رائد حمامرة
 اتعرض اليوم لعطل يصادفنا كثيرا ووجدت ان أقتطع من كتابي هذا الجزء ارجو ان يلق قبولكم

​*[FONT=&quot]اسباب ارتفاع ضغط وسيط التبريد التي تجعل مفتاح الوقاية يفصل الطاقة عن الضاغط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
- مقتطفات من كتابي : المرشد العملي في[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
صيانة اجهزة التبريد المنزلي و التجاري ( مع بعض التصرف )[/FONT]* 
1- [FONT=&quot]المكثف المائي التبريد[/FONT] water cooled condenser [FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]عدم وصول كمية كافية من مياه تبريد المكثف المائي و يكون السبب هو تلف المحابس ( الصمامات ) أو حدوث انسداد جزئي في خطوط الإمداد بالمياه أو تلف صمام ( بلف / فالف) التعويض ذو العوامة . [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]حدوث ثقوب في مواسير الفريون و هذا أخطر ما يمكن ان يحدث [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]يجب مراجعة دورية لسلامة العوامة و البلف في المكثفات التبخيرية ، و أبراج التبريد التي تمد المكثفات بمياه تبريدها و ذلك لضمان الخدمة المستمرة ولا بد كذلك من التأكد من خلو مياه تبريد المكثف من المواد الآكلة للمعدن بعمل الفحوصات اللازمة . [/FONT]
 2- [FONT=&quot]المكثف الهوائي التبريد :[/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]تراكم الأوحال و الأتربة في المسافات البينية بين زعانف تبريد المكثف الهوائي مما يقلل أو يعدم التبادل الحراري الجيد بين وسيط التبريد و الهواء المحيط بأنابيب المكثف ، و بالتالي يرتفع ضغط التكثيف فوق الالقيمة المقننة للوحدة .[/FONT]
 3- [FONT=&quot]عطل مروحة تبريد المكثف الهوائي و يتمثل العطل في واحد من :[/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]تلف الكرسي الحامل لعمود المحرك و المروحة سواء كان رولمان بلي أو جراب من النحاس الجرافيتي [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]التواء عمود المحرك [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]كسر أو التواء ريش المروحة [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]احتراق ملفات المحرك أو أحدها [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]انتهاء عمر كباسيتور الإقلاع و التشغيل [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]تلف مفتاح التغذية بالطاقة او انهيار فيوزاته [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]انهيار احد فازات الكونتاكتور او تحمصها [/FONT]
 4- [FONT=&quot]وجود شحنة وسيط تبريد زائدة ، و ننصح باجراء عمليات الشحن بالفريون في فصل الصيف لتفادي تأثير فرق درجات الحرارة على الضغوط[/FONT]
 5- [FONT=&quot]و جود تعليق بإبرة بلف التمدد [/FONT]
 6- [FONT=&quot]وجود مواد ملوثة لوسيط التبريد كالرطوبة في دورة التبريد [/FONT]
 7- [FONT=&quot]وجود هواء أو غازات غير متآلفة مع وسيط التبريد ( الفريون ) أو زيت التبريد في مسارات دورة الفريون . [/FONT]
 8- [FONT=&quot] وجود سدد بالفلتر نتيجة لاختلاط زيت التبريد مع المادة المجففة التي تكون فقدت خواصها الكيمائية ، أو اي رواسب أخري قد تتحول الى عجينة تسد عيون المصفاه [/FONT]
 9- [FONT=&quot]الأعراض الدالة على وجود سدد بمسارات الوسيط : [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]الوحدة تتوقف بمجرد البدء أوبعد ثوان من الحركة [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]ارتفاع ضغط الطرد ، و في حالة وجود بلف تصريف كوسيلة أمان تجده يعمل و يصدر عنه صوت اندفاع جزء من وسيط التبريد يلفت الإنتباه [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]عدم مرور سائل وسيط التبريد عبر زجاجة البيان التي يتم تركيبها في وحدات التكثيف لبعض الأجهزة [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]برودة غلاف الفلتر المجفف [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]اذا لم يكن الضاغط مزود بوسائل أمان كافية فقد يترتب على ارتفاع ضغط الطرد الي شروخ في رقيقة بلف التصريف أو تخمره [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وقد مررت باختبار في أحد أيام يوليو القائظة الحرارة فقد استدعيت لانقاذ مخزون أيس كريم توقفت وحدة الحفظ عن العمل فجأة ، ، و كلما حاولت تشغيل الوحدة عن طريق الكونتاكتور وجدتها تفصل في لحظة و لا أثر يبين مرور وسيط التبريد عبر العين الزجاجية و تم اجراء الفحص كالتالي : [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]تم التأكد من ان مروحة المبخر تعمل ، و زعانف المبخر نظيفة [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]تم التأكد من عدم وجود حنيات غير سلسة في المواسير ( معفوصة )[/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]تم تنظيف ملف التكثيف بالهواء المضغوط و الماء بعد فصل الكهرباء [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]تم التأكد من صلاحية السلونويد فالف [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]و لم يبق الا الفلتر المجفف [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] و لم يكن لدي فلتر مماثل في الحجم لما هو مركب في مسارات وسيط التبريد ، و محلات قطع الغيار مغلقة وحتي لو غير مغلقة فأنا مضطر للنزول الي القاهرة لشراء فلتر مماثل ( العام 1986 م ) و المشكلة ليست في ذلك ولكن المشكلة في انقاذ البضاعة من التلف التام [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]قمت بقص الفلتر ووجدته كتلة صماء لايمكن ان تنفخ فيها بفمك و حاولت باستخدام كمبريسور صغير و لم نتمكن من انفاذ الهواء عبره ، [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تم قص الفلتر نصفان من منتصف بدنه و استخراج أحشاؤه و هي عبارة عن أوحال زيتية مكونة من مادة امتصاص الرطوبة المنهارة بنائيا و من الزيت القادم من الضاغط بصحبة وسيط التبريد ، و بتسخين الفلتر تم التخلص من كل مافيه و احضرت عددا من فلاتر الثلاجات و قمت بتفريغ محتواها من السيليكاجل في نصفي الفلتر و تم لحام نصفي الفلتر بعمل تداخل بسيط بينهما [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]و أعيد الفلتر مكانه و تم غسيل المسارات بالفريون ثم استبدل الفريون و تم تشغيل الوحدة دون مشاكل على أمل ان يتم استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد فيما بعد [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]العوامل التي قادت لاكتشاف العطل :[/FONT]* 
 · [FONT=&quot]الاكتشاف المبكر من قبل عامل التشغيل عند ملاحظته عدم اكتمال التجمد للسلعة المحفوظة عنده و ربما كان ذلك بالصدفة فهو يوم خميس تليه عطلة الاسبوع [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]مؤشر درجة حرارة الغرفة يتراجع من -20 د م ( درجة مئوية ) حتي تجاوزت الصفر [/FONT]
 · [FONT=&quot]الوحدة تعمل لثوان ثم تتوقف [/FONT]
 10- [FONT=&quot]الوقاية من أثار ارتفاع و انخفاض الضغوط يتم تركيب مفاتيح وقاية ضد ارتفاع الضغط و أخري ضد انخفاض الضغط أو مفتاح مزدوج الوقاية ، و ذلك لحماية رأس المال و هو الكمبرسور [/FONT]​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام كبير وجميل وشرح وافى للغاية للأخ الكبير والأستاذ العظيم الدكتور م/ صبرى سعيد الذى إذا دل فإنه يدل على خبرته الكبيرة التى لا يبخل عليها لأحد بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكبير وجعل جميع أعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك وربنا ميحرمناش من عطائكم المستمر .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي و صديقي العزيز مهندس سليمان 
أشكرك على اطرائك و نسأل الله ان يتقبل دعائك


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تحية لك مهندسنا الكبير صبري سعيد
مجهود جدا رائع ومميز ليس بغريب منك , افدتنا واثريت معلوماتنا ونترقب المزيد

ولي استفساران ياباش مهندس / 
1.ماذا سوف يحدث لو اخرجت المجفف من مكانه وقمت بعملية لحام المواسير مباشرة ببعضها (هذا طبعا بعد تنظيف الوحدة بالفريون وعمل التفريغ الجيد) ؟

2. سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع /
لاينصح بتشغيل الوحدة مباشرة بعد ايقافها الا بعد مرور دقيقة او2 ,3 ...6 دقائق حتى تتعادل الضغوط .
ماهو سبب عدم عمل الضاغط بعد تشغيلة مباشرة ( اريد تحليلا لهذه الظاهرة ) ؟

كلي ثقة باستاذي القدير بالقدرة على الاجابة 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 ديسمبر 2010)

في البداية كل الشكر لاستاذنا ومعلمنا ومهندسنا الاخ صبري سعيد على ما قدمه ويقدمه لنا من معلومات مميزة واسلوب مرن في شرحه وعطاءه كما واشكر كل اخ كريم يقدم لنا اي معلومة وباذن الله تكون مشاركاتنا تجارة لن تبور بإذن الله



شرطي الهندسة قال:


> تحية لك مهندسنا الكبير صبري سعيد
> مجهود جدا رائع ومميز ليس بغريب منك , افدتنا واثريت معلوماتنا ونترقب المزيد
> 
> ولي استفساران ياباش مهندس /
> ...


حياكم الله اخي الكريم


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> في البداية كل الشكر لاستاذنا ومعلمنا ومهندسنا الاخ صبري سعيد على ما قدمه ويقدمه لنا من معلومات مميزة واسلوب مرن في شرحه وعطاءه كما واشكر كل اخ كريم يقدم لنا اي معلومة وباذن الله تكون مشاركاتنا تجارة لن تبور بإذن الله
> 
> 
> حياكم الله اخي الكريم



شكرا لك اخي الكريم رائد 
وجعلك الله من الرواد في هذا المجال

واشكر اهتمامك وردك على الاستفسار

تحياتي لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخجلتموني والله 
اشكركم على ثقتكم الغالية و أسأل الله لكم ولنا العفو و العافية و النجاة من النار
بخصوص السؤال الأول :
الفلتر المجفف له أكثر من وظيفة قد لا يكتبها صانعوه ولكن تستطيع ان تكتشفها بنفسك اذا قمت بقص فلتر قديم بعد نزعه من مكانه بمسارات الفريون : قص الفلتر بقاطعة مواسير و لاحظ ان الفلتر يكون ضعيف البدن نتيجة تخمره اثناء اللحامات المتعددة فيتم ضغط سلاح القص بقدر من الحساسية او استخدم منشار حديد ناعم في عملية القص 
بعد القص قم بتفريغ المحتويات على ورقة بيضاء و باطراف اصابعك تحسس ملمس ذه المحتويات كما لاحظ لون كل نوع 
ستجد حبيبات السلكا جيل اما محمصة أو معجنة 
فاذا كانت محمصة فهذا ناتج فرط التسخين اثناء لحام الفلتر و ستجد بصحبة الحبيبات تراب احمر داكن ذو ملمس بين الخشن و الناعم لو دققت النظر فيها و اطلت التعامل معها بين اصبعيك لعلمت انها طبقات من الصدأ تركت المكثف و تراكمت في فجوة الفلتر و منها نعلم حالة مواسير المكثف وهل يتطلب استبداله أم لا
اذا الفلتر يحجز ما تلفظه الأمعاء الغليظة ( المكثف ) للثلاجة و يحفظها في انتفاخة، و هذا يحدث اثناء لحظة توقف الضاغط اذ تهتز بايبات المكثف طاردة ما يعلق عليها من رواسب و بواقي زيت فاذا ما اختلط الزيت مع الرواسب تكونت عجينة قد تتنامي لتتلف الفلتر تماما 
اما السؤال الثاني


----------



## goor20 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## رائد حمامرة (30 ديسمبر 2010)

حياكم لله جميعا هذه مشكلة منقولة:


elgomgoma قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي مشكلة في ثلاجة دايو بابين fr-251
> عند فصل الثلاجة لمدة 24 ساعة ثم تشغيلها مرة أخرى فإن التبريد يكون جيد جدا ثم بعد عدة ايام يقل التبريد تدريجيا حتى تصل درجة حرارة الفريزر ألى اعلى من 2 درجة
> بعد أسبوعين ودرجة حرارة الثلاجة اعلى من 18 ويختفي صوت التشغيل والفصل فما هو السبب وكيف أعالجه



]
وهذا الحل:


@ يوسف @ قال:


> أخي العزيز عندك مشكله في الدائرة
> 1/ اما ان التيمر لا يفصل
> 2/ اما السخان لايعمل
> 3/ اما اللمتر لا يعمل
> ...


اضيف ملاحظة مهمة
اذ كانت الثلاجة تسكب الماء من داخلها فالمشكلة فقط هي انغلاق في انبوب صرف الماء اما اذ كانت عكس ذلك فيكون السبب ما ذكره اخي يوسف


----------



## goor20 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## رائد حمامرة (23 يناير 2011)

zakariabenk قال:


> عندي مشكل في مكيف الهواء بيصب تلج ومي من جهاز لفي داخل بيت
> شكرا



اما نقص بالفريون او ان مجرى التصريف مغلق


----------



## nofal (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## amerb (13 أبريل 2011)

ما يحدث اذا تم خفس في خط السحب قبل الضاغط اخر المبخر
ما التحليل المناسب:3:


----------



## mechanic power (13 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mona amin (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام حبيت اسالكم انا عندي تلاجه ويرلبول بابين نوفروست بس تجمد عدد معين من الايام وتوقف بعدها التلاجه ما تبرد والفريز بس يبرد بدون تجميد ارسلتها للصاينه وغير التايمر تبع السخان وبعد كم يوم رجع الوضع كما كان عليه ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا
اختكم مني


----------



## hany2000 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## دعاء عبد الراضي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

تتت


----------



## abdoasal (7 سبتمبر 2011)

عندى مشكلة فى توصيل كارت الكنترول فى وحدة اسبيلت ماركة كاريير مش عارف اوصل الكابلات فى مكانها المناسب ارجو منكم الحل بسرعة


----------



## sh_elgn (19 سبتمبر 2011)

يا باشمهندسين انا عندى مشكلة كبيرة فى مكيف اسبلت فريش 1.5 ترونيك جديد بيجيب مياة من فتحة التهوية من تحت المروحة بالظبط مع العلم ان زاوية ميل الوحدة الداخلية سليمة و الصرف تمام و الحوض نظيف انا مش عارف السبب اية تساقط مياة و رزاز متتطاير لما نقطة المية بتخبط فالمروحة ياريت تفيدونى مع الشكر........ ملحوظة الشركة غيرتو لية الوحدتين و بعد 14 يوم تكرر العيب تانى


----------



## محمد رضوان شبيب (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز (فني فلسطيني)
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد أن مشكلتك كانت في المروحة الداخلية ومجرى الهواء


----------



## محمد رضوان شبيب (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز زكريا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مشكلتك في نقص الغاز


----------



## محمد رضوان شبيب (20 سبتمبر 2011)

عزيزي sh-elgn
تأكد من نظافة الفلاتر لأنها عند الإتساخ تعيق حركة الهواء فيزداد تكاثف الماء على الكويل ويتساقط أمام المروحة


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## firasrihawy (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي 
في شرح تركيب مكيف الكاسيت 
وان امكن بالصور


----------



## I love Iraq (19 مايو 2012)

اخواني السلام عليكم عندي مشكله في جهاز التبريد في البيت , وهو من نوع جبسون حيث انه لايقوم بعملية التبريد على الرغم من اشتغال الضوء الازرق الدال على تشغيل الكومبريسر ؟ فما هو الحل رجاءا


----------



## zaeim8423 (19 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
كيفيه صيانه البكج ؟؟؟


----------



## engineer saad (23 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم .... انا محتاج اعرف نظام دوره التبريد لسياره شيفروله اوبترا وطريقه الصيانه وطريقة تعبئه زيت الكمبروسر وطريقه تنظيف الدائره وطريقه تعبئه الفريون نظرا لحدوث حادث بسيارتي في الوجهه الاماميه وتم تغير ردياتير التكيف جديد ونظرا لاصلاح السياره استغرق اكثر من شهر ونص والدائره مفتوحه ارجوكم محتاج الرد ضرورررري وبسرعه يااخواني


----------



## kokohamo2003 (26 مايو 2012)

*عندي سؤال بخصوص كيفيه استعمال فريون 11 وغاز النيتروجين فى المكيفات ( دوره غسيل وتنظيف) ارجو الشرح بالتفصيل ............... وفقكم الله*


----------



## call_of_duty (26 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم إخوتي المهندسين أنا ىسف على غيابي عن المنتدى الجميل ... أنا عندي مكيف قطعتين شحنت غاز الفريون وكله تمام اشتغل المكيف طبيعي في البداية وبعدين بقى يشتغل لكن بعد التبريد يفصل وميقومش الطاغط من ثاني ألا بعد فصل المكيف عن الكهرباء مدة 10 دقائق ممكن أعرف ماهي المشكلة .. ملحوظه المكيف 12


----------



## رائد حمامرة (4 يونيو 2012)

اديب اديب قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> 
> كثيرا ما نسمع عن هذان المصطلحان ولكن ارجو تقديم شرح مبسط عنهما من حيث معنى كل منها وكيفية ايجاده والفائدة منه؟؟ واتحافنا بالمزيد الموجود لديكم
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله الاجابة في المرفقات والرقم السري هو :


اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## رائد حمامرة (4 يونيو 2012)

zaeim8423 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيفيه صيانه البكج ؟؟؟



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/251110-استشاره-مهمه-عن-صيانه-البكج-يونت


----------



## رائد حمامرة (4 يونيو 2012)

engineer saad قال:


> السلام عليكم .... انا محتاج اعرف نظام دوره التبريد لسياره شيفروله اوبترا وطريقه الصيانه وطريقة تعبئه زيت الكمبروسر وطريقه تنظيف الدائره وطريقه تعبئه الفريون نظرا لحدوث حادث بسيارتي في الوجهه الاماميه وتم تغير ردياتير التكيف جديد ونظرا لاصلاح السياره استغرق اكثر من شهر ونص والدائره مفتوحه ارجوكم محتاج الرد ضرورررري وبسرعه يااخواني



http://www.alsaha.com/sahat/8/topics/210684


----------



## رائد حمامرة (5 يونيو 2012)

kokohamo2003 قال:


> *عندي سؤال بخصوص كيفيه استعمال فريون 11 وغاز النيتروجين فى المكيفات ( دوره غسيل وتنظيف) ارجو الشرح بالتفصيل ............... وفقكم الله*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم التنظيف بلنيتروجين لا ينفع لوحده وانما يجب التنظيف اولاً بفريون 11
لان ضغطه عالي جداً فريون 11 درجة غليانه 23.8 درجه مئويه
وتكون العبوات بلون البرتقالي

ويسنخدم فريون 11 وفريون 113 لتنظيف دوائر التبريد بعد احتراق الضاغط وتلوث الدائرة بالكربون والمواد الضارة.
ولاجراء عملية التنظيف نتبع الاتى:
1- يتم استعادة الفريون من الدائرة . ثم فصل الضاغط عن الوحدة واحكام سد فتحاته مؤقتا.
2-يتم توصيل اسطوانة فريون 11 الى الدائرة من جهة خط الطرد .
3- استقبال المواد المتسخة بوعاء عند نهاية خط السحب .
4- يتم فتح الاسطوانة مع قلبها راسا على عقب ودفع الفريون على شكل دفعات مع ملاحظة لون الفريون عند خط السحب.
5- عند ملاحظة صفاء لون الفريون الخارج من خط السحب يتم غلق اسطوانة ف 11 .
6- للعمل على تخلص الدائرة من ف11 يتم تركيب اسطوانة نتروجين جاف بدلا من اسطوانة ف11.
7- يتم عمل دفعات من النتروجين الجاف حتى نتخلص من ف 11 بالدائرة.
8- يتم صرف الزيت من الضاغط واستبدالة باخر جديد (نفس النوع ونفس الكمية)
9- يتم توصيل الضاغط بالدائرة وتركيب فلتر مجفف جديد واختبار التسرب ثم شحن الوحدة من جديد
ويستخدم النيتروجين الجاف من بعد للتأكد من خلو ااوساخ ويمكن ان نصطحب معه
فريون 22
انا افضل التنظيف بفريون11 مباشرة بالنيتروجين وذلك اسرع وادق حيث ضغط النيتروجين عالي
ويدفع غاز النيتروجين عكس اتجاه دورة الغاز علي دفعات فيما يسمي بعمليه فلاشنج


المصدر: منتدى القرية الإلكترونية

Read more: http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60540#ixzz1wuJGqeIg


----------



## taiba (9 يونيو 2012)

لما اشغل ثلاجة يحدث كومبرسور اهتزاز وصوت قوي مع علم ثلاجة جديدة

وثلاجة اخرى لما اشغلها يدث ضجيج ثم يتوقف بعد دقيقة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (5 أغسطس 2012)

taiba قال:


> لما اشغل ثلاجة يحدث كومبرسور اهتزاز وصوت قوي مع علم ثلاجة جديدة
> 
> وثلاجة اخرى لما اشغلها يدث ضجيج ثم يتوقف بعد دقيقة



يعود الحدث لاحد السببين اما ضعف الجهد الكهربائي من المصدر واما ان المحرك به ضعف


----------



## رجب عبدربه (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على التوضيح الرائع


----------

